# 1st time "Bulking"



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2004)

Alrighty then.  Here it is my long awaited Bulking journal.

First time bulking.  Planning on 12 weeks maximum.  I have been on a calorie deficit / fat loss program for so long I decided to switch horses even though I was not at my goal as far as fat loss is concerned.  I was real close so decided to give bulking a try for awhile and then get back on the fat loss wagon.

Will start with my calories at maintenance level for about two weeks just to get use to the increase in food !  This means  500 calories a day more than what I was at. Then i will make adjustments from there.

Averages starting out are 2400 to 2500 cal/day
protein almost 1.5 g/ lb bodyweight
Protein almost 50 % of calories
Carbs approx 30 %
fat approx. 20 %

Eating same foods as when on the cut but more of them. No junk ! 

Workouts will be broken down like this:
Sun- legs
Mon - chest/bi's
Tues-  abs
Wed - back/tri's
thurs - abs
Fri - shoulder/ forearms
Sat - off 

No cardio !!!!!!  Yeah !!!!!!  

Will start out light on workouts for a week or so to get back in the swing of things. Been off for two weeks .  OH MAN !  I can feel the sore muscles already !!!!

Anyway, as always all opinions / suggestions are welcome ! 

Oh and this will start Monday , getting ready to go out of town for the weekend. Big car show and a family reunion this weekend .

Thanks in advance ! 

Gary


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Lemme be the first to say NICE!

(now I will read it)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Do you purposely want to train bis/tris 2 times a week? (indirect, direct)


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm sure you will do great


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 29, 2004)

like he said ^ nice! 
good luck!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Do you purposely want to train bis/tris 2 times a week? (indirect, direct)



PreMeir,

Yeah,  when i was doing chest and tri's and back and bi's the tri's and bi's were tired by the time I started working them.  I get a better workout out on them this way. At least for now. And thats another reason they are the way they are( a change of pace ).


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks GBC and Maria !


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

Good luck, Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Good luck, Gary!


 Thanks!  Looking forward to getting back in the gym !  I think i have gained about 7 lbs in the past 2 weeks !!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Yeah,  when i was doing chest and tri's and back and bi's the tri's and bi's were tired by the time I started working them.  I get a better workout out on them this way.



I've done this type of split (chest/bi and back/tri) before, for the exact reason that you mention.  I actually prefer this way rather than the chest/tri and back/bi split.


----------



## Paynne (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm with you gwcaton.  After 8 weeks of cutting, with 4 more to go,  I'm dying to go back to building.  

Rather than killing myself to bust through the plateaus, I'm going to try to just avoid them with shorter cycles.  Maybe 2 months of bulking and one month of cutting.  Something like that.  

Good luck


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Paynne *_
> I'm with you gwcaton.  After 8 weeks of cutting, with 4 more to go,  I'm dying to go back to building.
> 
> Rather than killing myself to bust through the plateaus, I'm going to try to just avoid them with shorter cycles.  Maybe 2 months of bulking and one month of cutting.  Something like that.
> ...



Paynne,

Good idea !  I think Jodi is an advocate of short cycles like that.

 I thought I'd try bulking for a change of pace. I have been ona fat loss mission for almost a year and a half.  Hoping the change of pace will shock my body into growth.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 1, 2004)

morning gar! ^thats a good idea. i hope u have a good weekend


----------



## I'm Trying (May 1, 2004)

GET SOME!!!! Glad you are joing the bulk buddy!! Good luck!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> GET SOME!!!! Glad you are joing the bulk buddy!! Good luck!!



Ok !  Tommorrow morning we hit it !


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

Hey Gary!! Everything looks very well planned!! Good luck with the bulk!


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 2, 2004)

im so glad ur finally bulking! i can feel ok when i go to eat something bad again! 
i havent checked everything out if u have ur diet on here


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hey Gary!! Everything looks very well planned!! Good luck with the bulk!


 Hi Jen !   How's one of my favorite Canadians ?   I know at least 5 people from Canada and all of them are gorgeous , sweet ladies .   Are all Canadian woman sweet and beautiful ?  

Thanks for the well wishes !  Visit often and set me straight when I need it !


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by chiquita6683 *_
> im so glad ur finally bulking! i can feel ok when i go to eat something bad again!
> i havent checked everything out if u have ur diet on here



Hi Maria !   How the hell are ya this evening ?

Starting  tomorrow I will post my workouts and diet.  I am actually looking forward to clean eating again. Definetly looking forwrd to hitting the weights again.


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2004)

Hola...thought I would say hey in the new journie


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2004)

Good luck!!!

No cardio eh!!  Gotta love that.  lol


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Hola...thought I would say hey in the new journie



 You better come visit me here or I will be sad  

I may not post much in your journal but I am there everyday !


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Good luck!!!
> 
> No cardio eh!!  Gotta love that.  lol



No Cardio will be different thats for sure, but I will suffer through it ! 

Be sure to come back and let me know if i need to do anything different


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2004)

I haven't been posting much in anyone's journal lately.  I wish I didn't have to do cardio and could bulk up to my fat self agian!  Certainly alot easier!!  Bulking to me is eatting everything and anything.  You'll have better results with yours.  Good Luck with it!


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I haven't been posting much in anyone's journal lately.  I wish I didn't have to do cardio and could bulk up to my fat self agian!  Certainly alot easier!!  Bulking to me is eatting everything and anything.  You'll have better results with yours.  Good Luck with it!



Thanks Jodie !   You're a sweetheart !   you are just doing two comps aren't you ? What are your plans after that ?


----------



## Premo55 (May 2, 2004)

I never do cardio if I can help it, bulking or cutting, hahaha. Life is good.

Good luck, man, wish I was bulking right now.

Peace.


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2004)

Whew!!!!  It felt good  this morning !  Did chest and bi's . Details this evening


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Thanks Jodie !   You're a sweetheart !   you are just doing two comps aren't you ? What are your plans after that ?


Lots of junk!  LOL  Just kidding, not really sure after the July one.  Will have to look at the Calender and see what would be next.


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2004)

*Chest/bi's  May 3, 2004*

*Bench Press* 
125 x 12
140 x 12
160 x 12
180 x 6
125 x 12
*Incline D.B. Flyes* 
5 sets of 35 lbs x 12 
*barbell curls* 
75 x 12
75 x 12
75 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 8
*D.B. concentration curls* 
20 x 12
15 x 12 
15 x 12
15 x 12
20 x 10

Notes: 
1st wo after a 2 week layoff. Start of a 12 week bulk. But if I feel like I'm putting on too much fat Ill go back to a cutin a heart beat ! LOL
Just kind of playing for the first week to get back in the groove. More seriuos next week and starting the 3rd week .. Look out !!!! 

Todays diet 
*Meal 1* 
1 c cott. cheese
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water
*meal 3* 
4 oz lean beef patty
1 c green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*meal 5 * 
8 oz chicken
1 c spinach
1/2 c black beans
*meal 6* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
2 tbsp Nat pb

Approx 2500 cal - 47% P , 27 % C, 26% F

Notes: 
coffee  pre wo
creatine post wo
22 oz water during wo.

  Tomorrow is abs !  I know thats gonna hurt !


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 3, 2004)

hey sweety! howsit hangin? i mean, um er 
^lol u know what i was thinkin! post this in my journal plz*flutters eyelashes* 

u know ur awesome baby! 

^ kind of post used to intimidate me! like ALOT!!!
well ha ha ha! look whos bad now? 

*turns and blushes*

hey im workin on aHUGE post right now, its really really good 2  but my attentions spent, so im checkin mail


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by chiquita6683 *_
> 
> hey sweety! howsit hangin? i mean, um er
> ^lol u know what i was thinkin! post this in my journal plz*flutters eyelashes*
> ...



Hi Babe !   I enjoy your cockiness so don't worry just be you !  xoxoxo


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2004)

*abs  May 4, 2004*

*Cable crunches* 
55 x 20
70 x 20
70 x 20
85 x 15
85 x 15
*Side bends w/Oly bar across shoulders* 
5 sets of 20
*Hanging knee raises* 
5 sets of 20

Notes: 
Workout felt good!   My friends , the abs, are still noticeable and I can tell I worked them.

Todays diet 
*Meal 1* 
3 e.w.
1 w.e.
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
6 oz salmon patty
1 c green beans
1 c kidney beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protien shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
8 oz chicken 
1 c corn
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
1 tbsp Nat pb

Notes: 
l-glutamine asa i got up this am.
coffee 1/2 hr later
creatine post wo
22 oz water during wo.

My wifey thought I had worked sooo hard tonight after I got home from work ( weed eating and detailing the interior of a guys Town car ) that she brought me a Banana split !  Yes I ate it . didn't want to hurt her feelings !  LOL 

I can sure tell I'm back on a "diet"  and taking supps and drinking a boat load of water.  I'm pissing every 45 minutes and  passing gas when I'm not pissin' !!!


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2004)

LOL, man, I am dieting and eating more cals than you.  I woul dbe so hungry if I ate your diet.

How heavy are you hoping to get up to??


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> LOL, man, I am dieting and eating more cals than you.  I woul dbe so hungry if I ate your diet.
> 
> How heavy are you hoping to get up to??



Hey i got to start somewhere !  Thats 500 calories a day more than what I was eating . I'll do this for a week  and then up it some  each week .

No set weight I'm shooting for .  Just doinf this more for a change of pace /shock treatmant for my body .  been doing the fat loss thing for almost a year and a half !


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2004)

damn, hypocaloric for a year and a half!!!  LOL, and I complain about 14 weeks!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> damn, hypocaloric for a year and a half!!!  LOL, and I complain about 14 weeks!!



14 weeks!  A drop in the bucket man !   You can do that standing on your head !


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> 14 weeks!  A drop in the bucket man !   You can do that standing on your head !




LOL, no you can do that standing on your head.  I am used to eating 4500 cals per day!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

I want Icecream.   That was very good of you to eat the Bannana Split.  It would have been gone in less than 5 secs. here in the house.


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I want Icecream.   That was very good of you to eat the Bannana Split.  It would have been gone in less than 5 secs. here in the house.


 
Awwwwwwww  Jodie !   I may be eating Ice cream but you are the one looking HOT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

That's sweet to say.  But today is one of those days that I don't feel that way.  I'd rather have the icecream today.


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> That's sweet to say.  But today is one of those days that I don't feel that way.  I'd rather have the icecream today.



This too will pass !  Hotstuff !


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

True...until then I get gum.  popsicles. lettuce and more gum


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2004)

chew , chew, chew , ...


----------



## Paynne (May 5, 2004)

Try Ben & Jerry's Chunky Monkey.  I cheated with some a few days ago, and after not eating sugar for a few months it was WAY better than sex


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Paynne *_
> Try Ben & Jerry's Chunky Monkey.  I cheated with some a few days ago, and after not eating sugar for a few months it was WAY better than sex



LOL

Probably depends on who you're having sex with !


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Oh.. man...


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2004)

*Back/tri's  May 5, 2004*

*W.G. Pulldowns to front * 
100 x 12 , 5 sets
*Seated low pulley rows, N.G.* 
130  x 12 , 5 sets
*Barbell shrugs* 
215 x 12 , 5 sets
*triceps pressdown* 
45 x 12 , 5 sets
*Reverse grip tricep pressdown* 
25 x 12 , 5 sets 

Notes: 
Damn I'm weak !  No more two week lay offs !  1 week max !

Today's diet 
*Meal 1* 
1 c cott chse
1/2 c oatmeal w/ protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6oz tuna
1 c broc
1 c brwn rice
22 oz water
*meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*meal 5 * 
6 oz salmon patty
1 c green beans
22 oz water 
coffee
*Meal 6* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
2 tbsp Natpb

Notes: 
L-glutamine asap
coffee
22 oz water during workout
creatine post wo


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Nice workout Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nice workout Gary!



Thanks but I'm way off . But I'll be back in the swing of things in about 2 weeks !


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

That is to be expected.  You were on vacation, and now just getting back into the swing of things.  Just keep up the bulk, and I am positive that strength will be up in no time


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

ok....You can have bad lifts for this week only!  Next week....Must  be better!   

Ya know what I hate about switching gyms? (not that I do this often, been at the same 24 hr fitness over 2 yrs) 




Is that the weights always seem so damn different!  When I had my trainer and was training at a different gym, my lifts were alot more.  Now, I think they are like shit!  Craig says it has to do with the pulleys and stuff.  But damn, db are db...right?


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> ok....You can have bad lifts for this week only!  Next week....Must  be better!
> 
> Ya know what I hate about switching gyms? (not that I do this often, been at the same 24 hr fitness over 2 yrs)
> ...



Yes Ma'am !!!!  Next week will be better ma'am !  Thank you Drill Sergeant !  LMAO ! 

Hmmmm  I would have to agree with both your observations, the pulley thing and definetly the db are db .


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2004)

*abs  May 6, 2004*

*Cable crunches* 
70 x 20
85 x 15,  4 sets
*Sidebends w/Oly bar across shoulders* 
3 sets of 20
*Hanging knee raises* 
5 sets of 20

Notes: 
Hey increased weight on cable crunches ! 
Need to find a way to add weight to the hanging knee raises

Todays diet 
*Meal 1 * 
3 e.w.
1 w.e.
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6oz tuna
1c peas 
1 c. brown rice
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz proetien shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz steak
1 c green beans
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water

Notes: 
L-glutamine asap
coffee pre wo
22 oz water during wo
creatine post wo

Unscheduled foods . LOL 
peanut M&M's
vanilla shake


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

RE: Hanging Knee Raises: Hold a dumbell with your feet?

Its ok to have "Unscheduled" foods.  Your bulking


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> RE: Hanging Knee Raises: Hold a dumbell with your feet?
> 
> Its ok to have "Unscheduled" foods.  Your bulking


 PreMeir ,
thanks  for the tip , i was thinking that would work.  LOL Yeah I know they are ok I just am still stuck in the fat loss frame off mind I guess. ! I'll get the hang of it pretty soon.


----------



## gwcaton (May 7, 2004)

*Shoulders/forearms May 6, 2004*

*Seated Press* 
5 sets 85 x 12
*D.B. Lateral Lifts* 
10 x 15
15 x 10
3 sets 20 x 10
*Seated Bentover D.B. lateral lifts * 
20 x 10
4 sets of 25 x 10
*Barbell wrist curls* 
5 sets 100 x 10
*reverse grip wrist curls* 
5 sets 70 x 15

Notes: 
OOOOOOOO that felt good !

Todays diet 
*Meal 1* 
4 e.w.
1 w.e.
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
1 chicken tender from the deli ! 
*Meal 3* 
8 oz chicken
1/2 c brown rice
1 c peas
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meals 5* 
2 chicken enchildas
1/2 c rice
1/4 refried beans
tea
*Meal 6 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
1 tbsp Nat pb

Notes: 
coffee pre wo
22 oz water during wo
DAMN ! Just realized I forgot my creatine/L-glutamine this morning .
Man , my little body is sore  !  Day off tomorrow . Legs on Sunday Then my body will be sore from top to bottom .  Yeah Baby ! LOL


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

I dont understand the link in your sig..


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I dont understand the link in your sig..



PreMeir,

Which link? if it's the little green guy w/the sign...click on it .


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2004)

Hey GW, looking good in here! Good luck with the Bulk, I always have mental problems with bulking but I'm staying with mine this time.  (Need to make it cleaner though ) Just trying to get an idea of your workouts. What are your Rest Intervals and are you planning on doing higher reps for the bulk or is that just getting back into it after 2 weeks off?


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey GW, looking good in here! Good luck with the Bulk, I always have mental problems with bulking but I'm staying with mine this time.  (Need to make it cleaner though ) Just trying to get an idea of your workouts. What are your Rest Intervals and are you planning on doing higher reps for the bulk or is that just getting back into it after 2 weeks off?



Rock,

I'm just getting back into the swing of things for the first 2 weeks  and then i will get seriuos.  This is my firsttime for a bulk but i will probably do 5 sets with reps running 10 , 8, 6. 4 and the last set I'm kind of up in th eair but at least 10 maybe a few more. I really like to pump up the muscle on the last set.

My rest intervals this week have been virtually none but when I get tothe real stuff I will probably do at least 1 minute between sets and several between exercises.  How are your rest intervals ? I need to check out some of the other bulking journals in the next few days to get a better idea .


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2004)

*Day Off May 8, 2004*

No work out or set diet plan. Ate whatever , whenever and how much I felt like . LOL

Spent most of the day working on the 'vette.  Tried my hand at some pinstriping ( came out ok for a first try ) , ripped and i do mean ripped the rocker panels off and stripped the paint off of them. They  were a really nice brushed aluminum underneath! Why they painted them black I don't know.
Went and saw the movie Van Helsing. It was pretty good. Kate Beckinsale  or whatever her name is looked  good in those tight black pants !   Cat Woman is coming soon !  Halle Berry !!!!  I   just thinking about her in that cat woman suit ! She is HOT !!!!

Anyway, today is leg day !!  i will be soooooo sore ! Anybody feel sorry for me ? 
 

Happy Mother's Day to all the Mom's !


----------



## Rocco32 (May 9, 2004)

If I'm going heavy, which i usually do when bulking I try to rest at least 2 min between sets. Different things work for different people, I'm still figuring out what works for me


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2004)

> No work out or set diet plan. Ate whatever , whenever and how much I felt like . LOL



AH....my favorite part of bulking.  lol


----------



## Mike51 (May 9, 2004)

wasnt today leg day?????? and I see what posted????  





j/k


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mike51 *_
> wasnt today leg day?????? and I see what posted????
> 
> 
> ...



Mike that was yesterday's . I posted it this morning before I did legs .     Will post todays stuff shortly


----------



## Mike51 (May 9, 2004)

ok never mind


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2004)

*Legs  May 9, 2004*

*Squats* 
3 sets 125 x 10
155 x 10 
165 x 10
*Leg extensions* 
90 x 10
3 sets 115 x 10
90 x 10
*Leg curls* 
5 sets 70 x 10
*Seated calf raises* 
5 sets of 150 x 15
*Standing calf raises* 
5 sets 175 x 15

Notes: 
Calf raises were super sets . Are super sets allowed on a bulk ? I have no idea. Never paid that close of attention.  I would image anything is allowed as long as it works for you . 

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
3 e.w.
1 w.e.
1/2c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water

Rest of the day was hit and miss 2 diff mother's day dinners

Did have another protein shake mid evening.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Legs  May 9, 2004*



> _*Originally posted by gwcaton  Are super sets allowed on a bulk ? I have no idea. Never paid that close of attention.  I would image anything is allowed as long as it works for you .  *_


_*

Totally! If Supersets can be done anytime *_


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2004)

*Chest /bi's  May 10, 2004*



> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> ok....You can have bad lifts for this week only!  Next week....Must  be better!



This one is dedicated to Jodie ! LOL

*Bench Press* 
125 x 12
180 x 10
200 x 6
215 x 4
250 x 1  ( PR ) probably could of done 2 but i was so amazed I did one I had it racked back up before I knew what I was doing . Just threw this in on a whim. 
125 x 15
Need to increase these next wo. 

*Incline D.B. Flyes* 
35 x 12
40 x 10
45 x 8
50 x 6
35 x 12
Think I'll switch over to cable flyes for awhile . Been doing d.b. flyes for a looong time

*Barbell curls* 
85 x 10
95 x 8
105 x 4 
105 x 4
70 x 12
Probably ought to lighten up on these next time . Too much swing towards end of set 2 nad sets 3 & 4 

*D.B. concentration curl* 
20 x 10
25 x 8
30 x 6
35 x 4
20 x 15

Notes:  Good wo. Hard to beleive I will be increasing weights for bench press next week.

Today's diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1 c cott cheese
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
4 oz lean beef
1 c green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
8 oz chicken
1 c spinach
1/2 c black beans
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water
nat pb /all fruit sandwich YUMMY !!!!

Notes: 
wake up coffee
22 oz water during wo
creatime & L-glutamine post workout


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Amazing... congrats on the PR.


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2004)

Way to go on the bench press personal best!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

Awesome job buddy! BTW, how many hours apart are your meals?


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2004)

Hey ,  Thanks everybody!

Rock my meals are 2 to 2 .5 hrs apart.  

Time to do abs


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

Really? And you only get 6 meals? Have fun with abs!


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Really? And you only get 6 meals? Have fun with abs!


Well, I'm sure i sneak in a few things that i don't remember until later.  A couple of chicken tenders here a cookie there. An apple or some grapes. it's all so easy to get working in the grocery store!  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2004)

*abs  May 11, 2004*

*Cable crunches* 
70 x 20
85 x 15
100 x 10
115 x 5 ( too heavy )
85 x 15

*Side bends* 
3 sets of 20 w/Oly bar across shoulders

*Hanging knee raises* 
bodyweight x 20
bw + 20 lbs  x 12
bw + 20 x 10
bw + 20 x 10
bw x 20

Notes:  
Short and to the point. I like it like that.

Today's diet 

*Meal 1* 
3 e.w.
1 w.e.
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
2 oatmeal rasisn cookies
*Meal 3* 
6 oz chicken
1 c green beans
1 c kidney beans 
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
peanut M&M's heehee
*meal 5* 
1/2 small pizza
tea
*meal 6 * 
16 oz protein shake
Nat pb and all fruit sandwich  Love this stuff!
22 oz water

Notes: 
am coffee
22 oz water during wo
supps


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

Looks good. How do you like training abs like that?


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Looks good. How do you like training abs like that?



Hmmmmmm  ,  well I like it . It is only "routine" I've ever done that I have actually seen/felt results. I really like the cable crunches , the hanging knee raises w/weight is going to take some getting use to ( kind of awkward right now )


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

are you on one of those chair like things you hang on to do it or do you hang by your hands?


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> are you on one of those chair like things you hang on to do it or do you hang by your hands?



I hang by my hands from my chinning bar


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2004)

I should start doing that!


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2004)

*Back / tri's  May , 12, 2004*

*Wide grip pulldowns to front* 
100 x 10
115 x 8
130 x 6
145 x 4
100 x 12

*Seated low pulley rows - narrow grip* 
130 x 10
150 x 8
165 x 6
195 x 4  (pr) 
130 x 15
Need to increase next wo.

*Barbell shrugs* 
215 x 10
235 x 8
255 x 6
285 x 4 (PR) 
215 x 15 
Need to increase next wo

*triceps pressdown * 
45 x 10
55 x 8
70 x 6
80 x 4
45 x 15
Need to increase next wo

*Reverse Grip Pressdown* 
25 x 10
35 x 8
45 x 6
55 x 4
25 x 15
Need to increase next wo.

Notes : 
Good workout !  next weeks will be even better !  More PR's to come.

Todays' Diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1 c cott cheese
1/2 c oatmeal w/ protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
3 oatmeal raisin cookies
*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
1 c. brocolli
1 c brown rice
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
4 oz lean beef patty
1 c green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
Nat pb and all fruit sandwich

Notes: 
Am coffee 
22 oz water during wo
supps


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Isnt bulking GREAT!  Nice PR's!


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Isnt bulking GREAT!  Nice PR's!


  so far so good .     Might take some weight and measurements this weekend just to see whats happened in the last 3-4 weeks ( 2 of which were no diet , no exercise ).


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 13, 2004)

congratulations on your PRs baby! 
bulking is fun!

sorry if i ever said anything inapropriate in here


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

Way to go Gary!  

hehe....I knew you could do lots more. 

I wanna do a bulk, bit not until after July.  Maybe do a lil one after that.  I dunno...have to figure out if I want to do more shows after that.  I miss normal foods.


----------



## gwcaton (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by chiquita6683 *_
> congratulations on your PRs baby!
> bulking is fun!
> 
> sorry if i ever said anything inapropriate in here



Thanks Maria ! 

No worries . You have nothing to apoligize for .   Juat glad to hear from you again .


----------



## gwcaton (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Way to go Gary!
> 
> hehe....I knew you could do lots more.
> ...



Thanks Jodie !  

you're looking better and better ! That is some amzing changes you are making .


----------



## gwcaton (May 13, 2004)

*ABS !!!!  May 13, 2004*

*Cable crunches* 
75 x 20
90 x 15
105 x 10
110 x 5
85 x 20
all but set #4 were an increase over last wo

*side bends* 
3 sets of 20 w/Oly bar across shoulders

*Hanging Knee raises* 
bw x 20
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 11
bw x 20
set 3 and 4 were an increase in reps over last time 

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1 * 
3 e.w.
1 w.e.
1/2 c oaqtmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
1 c. peas
1 c. brown rice
22 oz water
*meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
choc chip cookie ice cream sandwich
*Meal 5* 
4 oz steak
1 c, green beans
22 oz water
*meal 6* 
20 oz protein shake
22 oz water
nat pb and all fruit sandwich

Notes: 
am coffee
22 oz water during wo
supps


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

Thank you Gary.  I'm trying.


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Thank you Gary.  I'm trying.


You're welcome !
Speaking of I'm Trying , where is that boy ?


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2004)

*Shoulders / forearms  May 14, 2004*

*Seated Press* 
95 x 10
105 x 8
125 x 6
135 x 4
100 x 15
Need to increase next WO

*D.B. Lateral lifts* 
15 x 10
25 x 8
30 x 6
35 x 4
20 x 15
Need to increase next wo

*Seated bent over db lateral lifts* 
25 x 10
35 x 8
40 x 6
45 x 4
30 x 15
Need to increase these next WO

*Barbell wrist curls* 
85 x 20
100 x 15
120 x 10
130 x 4 too heavy
100 x 15
These were an increase over last WO

*Reverse grip wrist curls* 
65 x 20
75 x 15
80 x 10
80 x 10
65 x 15

Today's Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/2 cup oatmeal w/protein
4 e.w.
1 w.e.
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 0z water
2 chicken tenders
*Meal3* 
4 oz lean beef
1/2 c brown rice
1 c peas
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal5 * 
1/4 lbr w/cheese
fries
soda 
wow  been awhile since i had one of these. guess what ? they don't taste that great anymore ! 
*Meal 6* 
16 0z protein shake 
22 oz water
on the road so I took this with me.

Notes: 
am coffee
22 oz water duriing wo
supps

Tomorrow is a day off ! yeah !


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2004)

*Free day  May 15, 2004*

No set diet , no exercise. 

Weighed and measured today for the first time since I ended my Cut ( 4-17 )  Then had two weeks off from diet and exercise. 

Started 5-3 on my bulk. Here are my stats as of today ( oh and I am using a new tape measure. Just for grins and giggles I measured the old one and I mean OLD, and it was off !!! It was cloth and had stretched out over the years ! Not by any great amount but I think it was almost a 1/4 " at 36 " so it was reading 35 3/4 at 36 ! 

Anyway :
                4/17  *5/15* 
chest  42.4  *42* 
biceps   15 *15 1/8* 
forearm   13.75  *13 5/8* 
neck    15.5  *15.5* 
waist   31.5   *32.5* 
thigh    22.5  *23* 
calf  14.5   *15* 

weight   166   *175*

Next months measurements should be more revealing


----------



## atherjen (May 16, 2004)

looks good to me!!  

did I see burger and fri's?  what is becoming of you?


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> looks good to me!!
> 
> did I see burger and fri's?  what is becoming of you?




but it doesn't really count if ti didn't taste that good , does it ? LOL  Thanks for stopping in Jen !

I'm off to the dungeon for some legs this morning before going to work !


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2004)

I wish I could do a bulk... Some days my diet is probably close to a bulk! 

Hows 'Jill' doin'??


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I wish I could do a bulk... Some days my diet is probably close to a bulk!
> 
> Hows 'Jill' doin'??



Hey ! There's that pretty girl from Edmonton !!!!  Hi Sweetie !

"Jill" is doing fine , Just like you she gets better looking every week.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Free day  May 15, 2004*



> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> No set diet , no exercise.
> 
> Weighed and measured today for the first time since I ended my Cut ( 4-17 )  Then had two weeks off from diet and exercise.
> ...




Wow, you have gained 10lbs!!!  You are on your way


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: Free day  May 15, 2004*



> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Wow, you have gained 10lbs!!!  You are on your way



Yeah but on my way where ?


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2004)

*LEGS !!!!   May 16, 2004*

*Squats* 
125 x 10
175 x 8
200 x 6
220 x 4
175 x 12
these were an increase over last wo

*Leg Extensions* 
100 x 10
115 x 8
135 x 6
150 x 4
115 x 12
These were an increase over last wo
Need to increase these next workout

*Leg Curls* 
70 x 10 
80 x 8
90 x 6
100 x 4
70 x 10
These were an increase over last wo

*Seated calf raises* 
150 x 20
170 x 15
190 x 10
170 x 15
150 x 20
These were an increase over last wo

*Standing calf raises* 
175 x 20
195 x 15
215 x 10
195 x 15
175 x 20
These were an increase over last wo

Notes: 
calf raises were super sets . My calves are killing me !  Thighs are a little sore too.


Today's Diet 

*Meal 1* 
3 e.w.
1 w.e.
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
2 chicken tenders
*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
1 c green beans
1/2 baked potato
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
2 chicken tenders
*Meal 5* 
8 oz chicken
1 c  kidney beans
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
BANANA SPLIT !!!!!!!

Notes: 
am coffee
22 oz water during wo
supps


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2004)

*Chest / Bi's   May 17, 2004*

*Bench Press* 
145 x 10
195 x 8
210 x 6
220 x 4
145 x 15
Theses were an increase over last wo

*Cable crossovers* 
20 x 10
30 x 8
40 x 6
45 x 4
20 x 15
1st time for these

*Barbell curls* 
80 x 10
90 x 8
100 x 5
100 x 4
75 x 12
Still a bit too heavy . Just too much swing on sets 3 & 4

*D.B. concentration curl* 
25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 4
20 x 12

Today's Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1 c cott cheese
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
2 chicken tenders
*Meal 3* 
Homemade chicken taco salad
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
1/2 small pizza
ice tea
*Meal 6* 
16 oz proteim shake
22 oz water
Nat pb & allfruit sandwich

Notes: 
am coffee
22 oz water during wo
supps


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

mmm...burgers and fries!  Yum!

wanna switch diets?


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Junk bulker! LOL  Pizza too!


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

Umm...there's other kinds of bulking?   

Gary's is more fun...than just more added amounts of diet foods.


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

I at a bunch of diet foods


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2004)

you guys are sooooooooo funnnyy !  LOL

It's a dirty job but somebody has to do it !!

But I have to admit the pizza today was comfort food. I was a little depressed today.  I got called into to the owners office today. Seems that a female co-worker thinks I'm on the verge of stalking her .!   Just because the subject of "where do you live" came up in one of our conversations.  Anyway , i knew she had a lot of problems from some previuos conversations but I never dreamt that I was one of them ! > Anyway I think I am just an excuse for her to quit her job  The boss said that if she comes back to just avoid her like the plague. NO  PROBLEM !!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

Hi there Gary!! 

Pizza sounds awesome to me!  Yummy!!

Avoiding that woman sounds like a good idea to me...  who need that aggravation?


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

WOW!  (avitar)


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2004)

*Abs  May 18 , 2004*

*Cable crunches* 
80 x 20
95 x 15
105 x 10
110 x 5
85 x 20
Sets 1, 2 and 5 were increases over last wo.

*Side bends* 
3 sets of 20 w/Oly bar across shoulders

*hanging knee raises* 
BW x 20
20 x 15
20 x 15
20 x 15
BW x 20
These were increases over last wo
Holding weight a little differently and made it more comfortable
Need to increase next wo

Today's Diet 

*Meal1* 
1 ccottage cheese
1/2 cup oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
4 oz lean beef patty
1 c green beans
22 oz water
*meal 4* 
16 oz protein 
22 oz water
3 oz chicken
*Meal 5* 
8 oz chicken
1 c spinach
1/2 c black beans
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
Nat pb and all fruit sandwich

Notes: 
am coffee
22 oz water during wo
supps

My calves are still sore to the touch  from Sunday !


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> WOW!  (avitar)



Yes Saph is definetly the Queen of Avitars!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Yes, she made me a "hard member"


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2004)

*Back Tri's  May 19, 2004*

*W.G. Pulldowns to front* 
100 x 10
115 x 8
130 x 6
145 x 4
100 x 15
Need to increase next wo

*Seated low rows* 
150 x 10
165 x 8
180 x 6
205 x 4 (PR) 
130 x 15

*Barbell shrugs* 
225 x 10
245 x 8
265 x 6
295 x 4  (PR) 
215 x 15

*Triceps pressdown* 
55 x 10
70 x 8
80 x 6
85 x 4
55 x 15
These were an increase over last wo

*Reverse grip tricep pressdown* 
35 x 10
45 x 8
55 x 6
70 x 4
45 x 12
this was an increase over last wo but still need to go heavier !

Diet info later. got to go work on the Vette!


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Wow.. more PR's!


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2004)

*may 19th's diet*

Meal 1 
1 c cott cheese
1/2 c oatmeal w/ protein
22 oz water
Meal 2 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
3 oatmeal raisin cookies
Meal 3 
6 oz tuna
1 c. brocolli
1 c brown rice
22 oz water
Meal 4 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
Meal 5 
4 oz lean beef patty
1 c green beans
22 oz water
Meal 6 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
Nat pb and all fruit sandwich

Notes: 
Am coffee 
22 oz water during wo
supps


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

How many cals you at now?


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2004)

*Abs  May 20, 2004*

*Cable crunches * 
80 x 20
100 x 15 increase over last wo
105 x 10
110 x 5
85 x 20

*Side bends* 
3 sets of 20 with Oly bar across shoulders

*Hanging Knee raises* 
BW x 20
20 z 15
25 x 15
30 x 15
Bw x 20
These were an iincrease over last wo but still need to go heavier

Today's diet 

*Meal 1* 
3 e.w.
1 w.e.
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
2 oatmeal raisin cookies
*Meal 3 * 
2 porkchops 
penne pasta w/maranara sauce
Italian peas
salad 
tea  Only worked half a day today so went to the lake and one of our fave places to eat (Pasta House) 
*Meal 4* 
4 oz steak
1 c green beans 
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
Nat pb and all fruit sandwich

Only 5 meals today !!!!!!  

Notes: 
am coffee
22 oz water during wo
supps

While down at the lake stopped in at Vitamin world and bought some Creatine, L-Glutamine, whey protein.


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> How many cals you at now?



PreMier,

Haven't officially checked it out but I'd say 3000 a day . Not a lot but compared to the 1900 I was doing its a pretty good increase. Will weigh again in a week and if no gains will up it again .


----------



## Sapphire (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Yes Saph is definetly the Queen of Avitars!!!!!!!




I just read this...  thank you Gary!  

and PreMier.... I thought you already were a "hard" body!


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

I am trying 

Part of my motivation is trying to snag a woman as beautiful as yourself


----------



## gwcaton (May 21, 2004)

*Shoulders / forearms  May 21 , 2004*

*Seated press* 
105 x 10
115 x 8
120 x 6
135 x 4
105 x 15
These were an increase but still need to go heavier ! 

*D.B. lateral raises* 
20 x 10
25 x 8
30 x 6
35 x 4
20 x 15
Set 1 was an increase over last wo I think I can go heavier though 

*Seated bentover d.b. lateral lifts* 
30 x 10
35 x 8
40 x 6
45 x 4
30 x 15
set 1 was an increase over last  wo but I think I can go heavier ! 

*Barbell wrist curls* 
85 x 20
100 x 15
120 x 10
125 x 8
100 x 15

*reverse wrist curls* 
65 x 20
75 x 15
80 x 10
85 x 6
65 x 20

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
4 e.w.
1 w.e.
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
1/2 c brown rice
1 c peas
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz lean beef patty
1 c green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water Nat pb and all fruit sandwich 

Notes: 
amcoffee
22 oz water during wo
supps

Tomorrow if an off day !   Might paint the t-tops to the 'Vette ! Might go see Shrek 2 . I'm just a kid at heart.


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

I heard that Shrek2 was awesome.


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2004)

*LEGS !!!!!   May 23, 2004*

*Squats* 
150 x 10
200 x 8
215 x 6
235 x 4
150 x 15
Sets 2, 3, 4 were PR's 

*Leg extensions* 
125 x 10
135 x 8 
145 x 6
155 x 4  PR 
125 x 12
All sets were an increase over last wo
Had to put counterbalance weights on bench to keep keep it on the floor .

*Leg Curls* 
70 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 6
100 x 4
70 x 12
closing in on a PR !

*Seated calf raises* 
150 x 20
170 x 15
190 x 10
170 x 15
150 x 20

*Standing calf raises* 
175 x 20
195 x 15
215 x 10 
195 x 15
175 x 20

Notes: 

calf raises were super sets 

Diet info later. After I finish fueling this massive muscle machine for the day ! ROFLMAO !!

Today's diet 

*Meal 1* 
3 e.w.
1 w.e.
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
2 chicken enchildas
refried beand
rice
tea
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz lean beef patty
1 c kidney beans
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
Nat pb and all fruit sandwich

Notes: 
am coffee
22 oz water during wo
supps


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I heard that Shrek2 was awesome.



Shrek was sold out so saw Troy instead. It wa ok . loooong ,but ok


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

Hi Gary!


I liked Troy alot... lotsa hunks!


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Nice new PR.  Thats fantastic man 

I saw Shrek 2.  It was funny as hell!  Its a definate must see!

Saphire- Have you ever studied the mythology around Troy?  I heard that the movie was a crock of shit, and didnt have any of the gods in it, and lacked major material.  "The director ruined this movie, it plays off of violence, blood, and Brad Pitt's body."

I dont plan on seeing it


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Gary!
> 
> 
> I liked Troy alot... lotsa hunks!



I'm sure the hunks of "Troy"  would like you too !


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2004)

*Chest / Bi's  May 25, 2004*

*Bench Press* 
150 x 10
200 x 8
215 x 6
225 x 4
150 x 15
These were all increase over last wo

*Cable crossovers* 
25 x 10
35 x 8
45 x 6
50 x 4
25 x 15
These were an increase over last wo

*Barbell curls* 
80 x 10
90 x 8
95 x 6
100 x 4
80 x 15

*D.B. concentration curls* 
25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 4
20 x 15

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1 c cott cheese
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
4 oz lean beef patty
1 c green beans 
22 0z water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
8 oz chicken
1 c spinach
1/2 c black beans
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
Nat pb and all fruit sandwich

Notes: 
A.m. coffee 
20 oz water during wo
supps


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nice new PR.  Thats fantastic man
> 
> I saw Shrek 2.  It was funny as hell!  Its a definate must see!
> ...




Ya know...   hollywood did take a lot of liberties... but they always do.  I did notice the discrepancies but the movie was still entertaining, no gladiator, but still good!


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Ya know...   hollywood did take a lot of liberties... but they always do.  I did notice the discrepancies but the movie was still entertaining, no gladiator, but still good!



Maybe I will consider seeing it.  BTW, your avitar seriously blows my mind 

Sorry for whoring in here Gary


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Maybe I will consider seeing it.  BTW, your avitar seriously blows my mind
> 
> Sorry for whoring in here Gary



No problemo !  I enjoy it !


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Maybe I will consider seeing it.  BTW, your avitar seriously blows my mind
> 
> Sorry for whoring in here Gary



At least RENT it.. I think it's worth seeing.

AND

Thank you but I HATE my legs, they are too small.  Did you ever hear that song "I want muscles", well that is my theme song.


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> At least RENT it.. I think it's worth seeing.
> 
> AND
> ...



Hi Gorgeous !  

Never heard that song, have a link to it ?  Oh and have a great day !


----------



## Rocco32 (May 25, 2004)

One more post GW and  you got it!


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 25, 2004)




----------



## Mavs (May 25, 2004)

Hey GW...Just wanted to tell you I've learned a lot from your journal alone.  I appreciate it and keep up the good work, man!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2004)

*Abs  May 25 , 2004*

*Cable crunches* 
85 x 20
100 x 15
105 x 10
110 x 6
85 x 20
sets 1 and 5 were increases over last wo. Think I'll up all sets next wo

*Side bends* 
3 sets of 20 w/25 lbs in each hand
Don't want to do too many or use too much weight. Don't want big obliques

*Hanging knee raises* 
BW x 20
25 x 15
35 x 15
40 x 10
BW x 20
These were an increase over last wo and i still think I can go heavier . A little but not too much

Today's diet 

*Meal 1* 
3 e.w.
1 w.e.
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
2 chicken tenders
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
1 c green beans
1 c kidney beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water
2 chicken tenders
*Meal 5 * 
8 oz chicken
1 c corn
22 oz water
*meal 6* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water

Notes: 
A.m. coffee
22 oz water during wo
supps

Tomorrow is back and tri's !   Hmmmm  something is wrong here , Just going over some of my wo's and I bench as much as i squat. That would be great if I benched 300 or more but as it is it kinda sucks !!!!  Doesn't it ?  Shouldn't my squats be a lot heavier than my bench ?  Won't be too much longer and I might be doing as much as I bench for low pulley rows . Is my strength (s) out of wack ?  HMMMMMM  oh well. I'll just keep pluggin' along and trying to increase everything as often as possible and see what happens .


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mavs *_
> Hey GW...Just wanted to tell you I've learned a lot from your journal alone.  I appreciate it and keep up the good work, man!!



Mavs,

Really ?  Cool !  Thanks for stopping in


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Hi Gorgeous !
> 
> Never heard that song, have a link to it ?  Oh and have a great day !


Nah.. but I can email it to you.  PM me your address.
My day was pretty good overall.  How bout you?  
You really dont eat that much...  I think I may eat more than you some days.  Maybe I am bulking and didnt know it!


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Nah.. but I can email it to you.  PM me your address.
> My day was pretty good overall.  How bout you?
> You really dont eat that much...  I think I may eat more than you some days.  Maybe I am bulking and didnt know it!



This weekend I weigh and measure to see if I need to up my calories.  I am putting it on like I took it off . Nice and slow.  I am around 3000 cals a day.  Which is a lot more than the 1900 I was doing at the end of my cut .


----------



## Mavs (May 25, 2004)

Hey GW - How often would you suggest checking bodyweight to adjust caloric intake?  Once a week?  Every other week?  Hell of an ab workout!  Once again, I find myself taking notes!  Keep up the good work, brotha!


----------



## I'm Trying (May 25, 2004)

Doing great Gary!! Keep it up buddy!! You seem like you are going on the right track.


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mavs *_
> Hey GW - How often would you suggest checking bodyweight to adjust caloric intake?  Once a week?  Every other week?  Hell of an ab workout!  Once again, I find myself taking notes!  Keep up the good work, brotha!



Mavs,

When I was on the cut I weighed /measured and made adjustments every week.  I weigh and measure every two weeks on this bulk.


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2004)

*Back / Tri's  May 26, 2004*

Really good workout  !  I could hardly drag my butt out of bed this morning and almost talked myself into going back to bed and working out in the evening but sucked it up and went out to the gym anyway . After about the 3rd set i was ready to go .  All sets of all exercises were increases over last wo.   

*Wide grip pulldowns to the front* 
115 x 10
130 x 8
145 x 6
160 x 4
115 x 15
Mini-goal 175 (Basically BW ) by June 17 th

*Seated low pulley rows ( n.g.)* 
160 x 10
175 x 8
200 x 6
220 x 4  PR 
Wow ! only 60 more pounds on the weight stack. LOL

*Barbell shrugs* 
235 x 10
250 x 8
275 x 6
300 x 4  PR 
215 x 15
Made my goal! I wanted to be doing 300 by June !

*Triceps pressdown* 
60 x 10
70 x 8
80 x 6
90 x 4
55 x 12

*Reverse grip pressdown* 
45 x 10
55 x 8
65 x 6
75 x 4
45 x 15

Today's diet 


*Meal 1 * 
1 c oatmeal
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
2 chicken tenders
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna 
1 c broccoli
1 c brown rice
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water
2 chicken tenders
*Meal 5* 
1/2 small  pizza
tea
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
16 oz protein shake
nat pb and all fruit sandwich
22 oz water

Notes: 
am coffee
22 oz water during wo
supps


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

Wow... Thats fantastic, I cant believe how fast you are moving up


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Wow... Thats fantastic, I cant believe how fast you are moving up



Yeah , it's kind of scarey ! I hope I don't wake up and find its a dream and I'm still 207 lbs at 22 % BF !  LOL


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

WOW!!  Congrats on your PR!  Mmmm your diet makes my tummy growl.  I want pizza   but I will save my cheat day for Friday...


----------



## Mavs (May 26, 2004)

That's AWESOME gw!!  Congratulations on TWO PR's in one workout!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2004)

Cyndi, Eric ,

Thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2004)

*Abs  May 27, 2004*

*Cable crunches* 
90 x 20
105 x 15
110 x 10
115 x 5
90 x 20
These were an increase over last time 

*Side bends* 
3 sets of 20 w/25 lbs in ea hand

*Hanging knee raises* 
Bw + 25 x 20
Bw + 35 x 15
Bw + 40 x 10
Bw + 45 x 8
Bw + 35 x 15
Set 1 and 5 were just right but could go heavier on sets 2, 3, and 4

Today's Diet 

*Meal 1* 
3 e.w.
1 w.e.
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
2 chicken breast strips
*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
 1c peas 
1 c pasta 
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz steak
1 c green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 6 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
nat pb and allfruit sandwich

Notes: 
am coffee
20 oz water during workout
supps 

probably had 6 oatmeal rasin cookies throughout the day


----------



## Mavs (May 28, 2004)

6 oatmeal raisin cookies...mmmmmm!!  

Nice Ab workout, brotha!...are you noticing any difference in the obliques with the side-bends?


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mavs *_
> 6 oatmeal raisin cookies...mmmmmm!!
> 
> Nice Ab workout, brotha!...are you noticing any difference in the obliques with the side-bends?



No not noticing any diff in the obliques , I just do the side bends just so I'm not totally ingoring them.  But the rest of the abs ... yes I notice a difference.  Kind of lookin forward to tommorrows weigh and measure and to the end of this bulk. Can't wait to see what I end up with . ! 

Have a great weekend !  Hopefully there will be some sunshine . It has done nothing but rain this week.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 28, 2004)

Looking good Gary. You should take some pics as well!


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Looking good Gary. You should take some pics as well!


 Thanks Rock .  I will if I don't get in too big of a hurry tomorrow morning. I hope to go test drive a porsche  Saturday if its not sold already, so kind of depends on when he will be around to show it .

TGIF !!!


----------



## Jill (May 28, 2004)

I hate doing abs 

Hey, where did that cheeseburger avi go?


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!

Have a great weekend!
Thanks for the nice comments you made about my newest pic!


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I hate doing abs
> 
> Hey, where did that cheeseburger avi go?



Hi Miss Jill !!!!!  

I use to hate abs too until they finally started to grow .  I had to get rid of the cheesburger  avi.  I didn't want to be responsible for pushing someone over the edge into a cheat.

Don't you like the avi with "Jill" in it ?

xoxo


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2004)

*Delts / forearms  May 28 , 2004*

*Seated Press* 
105 x 10
120 x 8
130 x 6
145 x 4
105 x 14
These were an increase over last wo.  set 4 was real good , think i can still go heavier on sets 2 & 3

*D.B. lateral lifts* 
20 x  10
25 x 8
30 x 6
35 x 4
20 x 15

*Seated bent over D.b. laterals* 
30 x 10
35 x 8
40 x 6
45 x 4
30 x 15

*Barbell wrist curls* 
85 x 20
100 x 15
120 x 10
125 x 5
100 x 15

*Reverse grip wrist curls* 
65 x 20
75 x 15
85 x 15
95 x 15
65 x 20
Need to increase these next workout

Today's Diet

*Meal 1* 
1/2 cup oatmeal w/ protein
4 e.w.
1 w.e.
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
2 chicken breast strips
*Meal 3* 
8 oz chicken
1/2 c pasta
1 c peas
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz lean beef patty
1 c brocolli
1/2 c pasta
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
nat pb and all fruit sandwich

Notes:
A.m. coffee
20 oz water during workout
supps


----------



## Mavs (May 28, 2004)

Awesome workout Gary!  Going to test drive a Porsche, huh?  Possible purchase in the near future??  Nice!!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2004)

Gdubya has money burning a hole in his pocket.


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Gdubya has money burning a hole in his pocket.



ROFLMAO !!!!  I kept thinking .."What the hell does the President have to do with anything in here ?"      

No this car is really under priced and if it isall he saysit is it will make a nice turn around car. Plus be fun to drive for awhile until it sells .


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2004)

*1st pics since starting bulk*

Here are a few pics . Will post more and details of weigh and measure this evening. 
Be nice !


----------



## Mavs (May 29, 2004)

Looking good, Gary!  You can definitely see some growth!  Keep it up.  Do you have your own home gym by the way?


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

Nice work there Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> Looking good, Gary!  You can definitely see some growth!  Keep it up.  Do you have your own home gym by the way?



Eric,

yeah , we built a 30 x 50 garage for our cars and I took over the 24 x 20 garage at the house for my gym !!


Jodie , 

Thanks ! I hope to look as good as you some day soon.


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

You can't....Your not equipped the same way.    I got this J.Lo butt going on and a few other things....


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> You can't....Your not equipped the same way.    I got this J.Lo butt going on and a few other things....



  Glad to see all this dieting hasn't taken a toll on your sense of humour !


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2004)

*weigh and measure  MAY 29, 2004*

ok here it is :

4 -17-04    *5-29-04* 
Bf % - 5 %          *5.75 %* 
weight - 169      *176* 
lbs fat - 8.5    *10* 
LBM  -  161     *166* 
fat change       *+1.5 lbs* 

chest -  42     *43* 
bi's  - 15 1/8   *15 1/4* 
forearm - 13 5/8  *13 5/8* 
neck - 15.5   *15  5/8* 
waist - 31.5  *33.5   *  
thigh - 23   *23 3/8* 
calf -  15   *15* 

Can definetly tell the fat went back to the lower back/lovehandle area !  Even in the pics !

Oh and as always I don't believe that my Bf % is really that low but i use the same caliper and measure the same place , the same way, the same day  and time of day so i use the changes as my indicator not the bf% . I use the 7 point method from Bodyfat percentage

Oh and I only gained a pound the last 2 weeks so I will up the cals. maybe try for 7 meals a day .


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Glad to see all this dieting hasn't taken a toll on your sense of humour !


Shhh...don't tell anyone.


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Shhh...don't tell anyone.




  ok ,  and don't tell anybody I uploaded some more pics to my gallery    gary's pics


----------



## Mavs (May 30, 2004)

Look at that LBM shooting up!!  5 lbs!  How long are you going to keep bulking?  Keep up the good work, man!


----------



## Mavs (May 30, 2004)

Oh, and did you get to test drive the Porsche yesterday??

Thanks for the bodyfat testing website as well!!  i've been looking for something like that...the calipers I have just measure based on one measurement on the waist.  I'm thinking that it can't be all that accurate!


----------



## gwcaton (May 30, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> Oh, and did you get to test drive the Porsche yesterday??
> 
> Thanks for the bodyfat testing website as well!!  i've been looking for something like that...the calipers I have just measure based on one measurement on the waist.  I'm thinking that it can't be all that accurate!



Eric ,
I usually do everything in 12 week cycles so this bulk will be over at the end of July then unless something changes I plan on goin back to a cut. Getting ready for the big 5 0 next April and my goal is a set of ripped abs by then. Professional pics , the whole nine yards .  Just top prove to myself I can do it . 

The Porsche is sitting in the garage!!!  That sucker does not like to go slow, it is not happy unless it is turnig out the RPM's . It's just a little 4 banger but with that turbo it really moves !  You can hear the turbo whistle when you put your foot into it.   I will spend most of the day tomorrow cleaning it up and then post some pics when I'm done. Bought it mainly to turn around for a profit so I can afford to work on my true passion... my 69 Super Bee !

Are you using the accumeasure calipers for Bf ? I have one and was not happy with it and thought that measuring in one spot was kind of not looking at the whole picture.  But it measures in mm's I think so it should be alright  to use with the 7 point system.  There is a 9 point system but I couldn't find my link.  I use the 7 all the time anyway.


----------



## gwcaton (May 30, 2004)

*Legs  May 30 , 2004*

*Squats* 
150 x 10
200 x 8
220 x 6 PR
240 x 4 PR
150 x 15
Mini-goal : To do 100 lbs over body weight x 4  by July 25th 

*Leg extensions* 
125 x 10
135 x 8
145 x6
155 x 4
125 x 15

*Leg curls* 
70 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 6
100 x 4
70 x 12

*Seated calf raises* Standing calf raises

150 x 20 175 x 20
170 x 15 195 x 15
190 x 10 205 x 10
170 x 15 195 x 15
150 x 20 175 x 20 

Think I'll add some other super sets throughout my workout this week

Todays diet 

*Meal 1 * 
3 e.w.
1 w.e
1/2 cup oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
1/2 small pizza    
mushrooms   
tea 
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water
banana split    LOL  Told ya I was gonna up my cals !
*Meal 5 * 
8 oz chicken
1 c kidney beans
22 oz water
*meal 6* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
nat pb and all fruit sandwich

Notes:
morning coffee
22 oz water during wo
supps


----------



## Mavs (May 30, 2004)

Nice workout once again, Gary!  You're throwing around some serious weight!  You can friggin Leg Extend my bodyweight 4 times!!  

That's an great goal to shoot for by next April.  Sounds like you'll have plenty of time to cut down!

The calipers I have are indeed Accu-Measure and they measure in millimeters so that site for the 7 checkpoint will work out great.  The literature that came with it only had me measuring the one site so I'm interested (and kind of scared)  to use the 7 point method.  

Can't wait to see the pics of the Porsche...Have fun with it tomorrow!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 31, 2004)

*Chest/ Bi's may 31, 2004*



			
				Mavs said:
			
		

> Nice workout once again, Gary!  You're throwing around some serious weight!  You can friggin Leg Extend my bodyweight 4 times!!
> 
> That's an great goal to shoot for by next April.  Sounds like you'll have plenty of time to cut down!
> 
> ...



Thanks Eric.

Great day so far  The sun is shining !!!!!  Its rained almost everyday for the past week and most of this weekend.   Sooooo it's time to do some cruising ! Probably take "Jill" for a spin to Sedalia and get a few things for cleaning the Porsche.

*Bench press* 
150 x 10
200 x 8
215 x 6
225 x 4
150 x 15
I feel an increase coming on   

*Cable crossovers* 
25 x 10
35 x 8
45 x 6
50 x 4
25 x 15
Need to increase sets 1, 2 & 5

*Barbell curls* 
80 x 10
90 x 8
95 x 6
100 x 4
75 x 15
almost ready for an increase

*D.B concentration curls* 
25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 4
20 x 15

Diet info at end of day !


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2004)

Looks like alot of increases coming up, Congrats! That's always a great feeling isn't it!


----------



## cajunFit (May 31, 2004)

Hi Gary!

Workouts look great   Keep up the good work!


----------



## gwcaton (May 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looks like alot of increases coming up, Congrats! That's always a great feeling isn't it!



Rock,
Thanks !  I hope so, maybe not nest wo but definetly the time after that. I felt stronger/the weights went up easier today than last time but not quite easy enough that I'm ready to up the weight yet.  And yes it is a great feeling.

How's things going for you ? Surgery yet ?


----------



## gwcaton (May 31, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!
> 
> Workouts look great   Keep up the good work!



Tanya !!!  Hi Gorgeous! 

I am soooooo in awe of you !  Your amazing transformation and then getting up in front of all those people !!!!! I could never do that !  Congrats !!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 31, 2004)

*before and after  pics*

Of "Jill" and the 924 Turbo .

The first one is a before of "Jill" and then an after. The 924 Turbo pic is a before pic. Won't have an after pic for about a week or so .


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2004)

Had surgery Fri. Doing great now. Can see perfect, close and far away! It's an awesome feeling! I've spent the past 20 years in glasses, now I threw them away!


----------



## gwcaton (May 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Had surgery Fri. Doing great now. Can see perfect, close and far away! It's an awesome feeling! I've spent the past 20 years in glasses, now I threw them away!



I always wanted to have that surgery but just never did.  Is there like an age limit or anything like that ?

Glad it worked for you !!!!!!  Now you can go crazy for a few weeks cos ya can't wo!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2004)

I don't think there is an age limit. My Dad had it done when he was 45, that was about 8 years ago when it first came out.

Haha, I'll be in the gym this Wed. I'll only be lifting light, but I'll be lifting!


----------



## Mavs (May 31, 2004)

"Jill" cleaned up nice!!!  Did you take those today?  I bet you're glad to have some sunshine!!  Hasn't most of Missouri been getting it's share of pretty powerful thunderstorms?


----------



## gwcaton (May 31, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> "Jill" cleaned up nice!!!  Did you take those today?  I bet you're glad to have some sunshine!!  Hasn't most of Missouri been getting it's share of pretty powerful thunderstorms?



Eric ,
the answer to all the questions is YES !!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 31, 2004)

*Todays diet  May 31, 2004*

*Meal 1* 
1c cott cheese
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water 
lean ham on wheat bread w/cheese
*Meal 3* 
3 BIG homemade tacos
tea
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
lean ham on wheat w/cheese
*Meal 5* 
8 oz chicken
1c corn
1/2 c black beans
22 oz water
*Meal6* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
Nat pb and all fruit sandwich

Notes:
am coffee
22 oz water during wo
supps

OH and during the day I also had a banana split and a bowl of popcorn


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey , it's like 5am , where is everybody ?!  I have to work the produce dept this week so go in earlier.  That means getting up earlier to wo before work. Good thing its only 4 days !


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

banana split??  now thatta man!! yummmm


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 1, 2004)

*Abs   June 1 , 2004*

*Cable crunches* 
95 x 20 
110 x 15
115 x 10
120 x 5
95 x 20
*Grow little Abbies ! Grow !!* 
These were an increase over last wo. Warm up set has grown by 25 lbs since 5-11.

*side bends* 
3 sets of 20 w/25 lbs ea hand

*Hanging knee raises* 
25 x 20
40 x 15
45 x 10
50 x 6
35 x 20
ouch !! That felt good ! LOL
An increase over last wo
still think I can go heavier ! I think my abs are the only thing really growing !

Diet info this evening

Todays diet

*Meal 1*
3 e.w.
1 w.e.
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2*
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
Lean ham w/cheese on wheat 
*Meal 3*
6 oz tuna
1 c green beans
1 c kidney beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
3 oatmeal rasin cookies
*Meal 5 *
8 oz chicken
1 c corn
22 oz water
*Meal 6*
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water 
Nat pb and all fruit sandwich

Notes:
 Am coffee
22 oz water during wo
supps


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Grow little Abbies ! Grow !!* 


You sound like me with my leg fat.  LOL  But I am saying go bye bye buttfat!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> *Grow little Abbies ! Grow !!*
> 
> 
> You sound like me with my leg fat. LOL But I am saying go bye bye buttfat!


If only it was that easy !! but whatever you are doing is working!


----------



## Mavs (Jun 1, 2004)

G-Dub!  Did the "Grow little Abbies! Grow!!" work???


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 2, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> G-Dub! Did the "Grow little Abbies! Grow!!" work???


I think so, I mean I feed them , water them, talk to them, I think they are responding !  LOL   OH wait thats the tomato plants . Oh well.


----------



## Dipsh!t (Jun 2, 2004)

good luck, you can do it!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 2, 2004)

Dipsh!t said:
			
		

> good luck, you can do it!!!


Dip ,
Thanks!
How's things in Australia ?  Do you have a journal started ? 
Well I am out the door , today is back and tri's !  Time for some more PR's


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes more PR's... Gary, your new name should be Captain Insane-O


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yes more PR's... Gary, your new name should be Captain Insane-O


Captain Insane - O !!!!  Nah !!!!!!  But I did get like 5 Pr's this morning Gonna be hard to beat that for awhile !


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 2, 2004)

*Back and tri's,  June 2, 2004*

*Wide grip pulldowns to front*
115 x 10
135 x 8
150 x 6
175 x 4  *PR*
115 x 15
Sets 2 thru 4 were increases
Think I still have a little more in me for these

*Seated pulley row*
160 x 10
190 x 8
220 x 6
230 x 4  *PR*
160 x 15
Sets 2 thru 4 were increases
230 was pushing it to the limit 

*Barbell shrugs*
235 x 10
255 x 8
285 x 6
305 x 4  *PR*
215 x 15
Sets 2 thru 4 were increases
Felt good !

*Triceps Pressdown*
60 x 10
75 x 8 
90 x 6
100 x 4  *PR*
55 x 15
sets 2 thru 4 were increases

*Reverse grip pressdown*
35 x 10
50 x 8
60 x 6
75 x 4  *PR*
45 x 15
sets 2 thru 4 were increases

*Damn , I was wore out !  *

*Today's Diet *

*Meal 1*
1 c cott cheese
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein 
22 oz water
*meal 2*
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
ham and cheese on wheat
2 oatmeal raisin cookies
*Meal 3*
6 oz tuna 
1c brocolli
1 c pasta salad
22 oz water
*Meal 4*
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
3 oatmeal cookies
*Meal 5*
1/2 small pizza 
mushrooms
tea 
22 oz water
*Meal 6 *
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
Nat pb and all fruit sandwich

*Notes:*
am coffee
22 oz water during wo
supps


----------



## Mavs (Jun 2, 2004)

Once again, GREAT workout Gary!  Your intensity and focus must be through the roof with these PR's falling day-in/day-out!  Congrats, buddy!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 3, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> Once again, GREAT workout Gary! Your intensity and focus must be through the roof with these PR's falling day-in/day-out! Congrats, buddy!!


E,

Thanks , but i haven't decided if the intensity is the thing or if I've just been screwing off up until now !


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 3, 2004)

*Abs  June3, 2004*

*Cable crunches*
95 x 20
110 x 15
115 x 10
120 x 5
95 x 20

*Side bends*
3 sets of 20 w/25 lbs in each hand
These were super setted w/ cable crunches

*Hanging knee raises*
BW + 30 x 20
BW + 45 x 15
BW + 50 x 10
BW + 55 x 8
BW + 40 x 20
Theses were an increase over last wo.
I can't belive it but I know I can even heavier on these !  Hard to believe how strong those little muscle are !

Diet later


----------



## Mavs (Jun 3, 2004)

Looking good, Gary!  There's no telling how much weight you'll be throwing around by the time you're ready for your cuttin phase!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 4, 2004)

*Shoulders / forearms  June 4 , 2004*

*Seated Press*
105 x 10
125 x 8
145 x 6
155 x 4
105 x 15
These were an increase over last week
Mini-goal : 175 lbs by june 26 th

*D.B. Lateral lifts*
25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 4
20 x 15
These were an increase

*Seated bent over d.b. lifts*
35 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 6
50 x 4
35 x 15
these were an increase

*Barbell wrist curls*
85 x 20
105 x 15
125 x 10
130 x 6
100 x 20
Sets 2 thru 4 were increases

*Reverse grip wrist curls*
75 x 20
85 x 15
95 x 12
105 x 10
75 x 20
These were an increase


----------



## Mavs (Jun 4, 2004)

No surprise here...just some MORE increases   Good job as always, G-Dub!!  Keep up the good work, man!  You got any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 5, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> No surprise here...just some MORE increases  Good job as always, G-Dub!! Keep up the good work, man! You got any big plans for the weekend?


E,
gotta work Saturday. no plans sunday, maybe a movie.

Have good weekend. good luck on your next phase !


----------



## atherjen (Jun 5, 2004)

great work on allthe increases in weights!!!  

Have a super weekend Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 5, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> great work on allthe increases in weights!!!
> 
> Have a super weekend Gary!


thanks Jen!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 5, 2004)

Man, how the hell can you reverse wrist curl that much? That's crazy, I wish i could do that! Great job.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Man, how the hell can you reverse wrist curl that much? That's crazy, I wish i could do that! Great job.


I'm probably doing it wrong ! LOL  I've always had strong wrists/forearms I guess. I remember being used as a guniea pig for a wrist lock demo9nstration in a karate class and the instructor couldn't get me to go down tothe mat so he whispered to me "you're making me look bad !" I fell to the mat, didn't want him on my case for making him loook bad ! LOL.  I use to wrist curl 180 lbs got a way to go on that .

have a great weekend !


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 5, 2004)

Well that's awesome man. You have a good weekend too!


----------



## Mavs (Jun 5, 2004)

Enjoy your movie tomorrrow man!  Let us know if you see anything good!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2004)

No workout today   No sleep, upset stomach. Might move everything back a day. Hate to skip it altogether.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hope you feel better buddy. Try some Ginger Ale!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 7, 2004)

*Chest/bi's  June 7th, 2004*

*Bench Press*
155 x 10
210 x 8
225 x 3  
235 x 0   
155 x 13
Not good . Don't know if it was because I am not fully recoverd from Sundays sickness or because  I super setted bench w/ Cable crossovers. Never done that before. Maybe some of both We'll see what happens next time I guess.

*Cable crossovers*
30 x 10 
40 x 8
45 x 6
50 x 4
30 x 15
Sets 1. 2 and 5 were increases
Super set w/bench press

*Barbell curls*
85 x 10
95 x 8
100 x 6
105 x 4
85 x 12
Either these were too heavy ( my form sucked) or still weak from Sunday or the fact that I did supersets w/d.b. concentration curls .

*D.B. concentration curls*
25 x 10 
30 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 4
20 x 15

Notes:
Next week will be the 6th week of 12 . After that I will be switching Cable crossover for something different and D.B. concentration curls for something different.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## Mavs (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry you felt bad, man.  Believe me, I know how that can zap the energy.  You feeling better today?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey there Gary!

Looks like you weren't happy with your bench either!    I am just stuck  , I can't go heavier.  

How ya feeling Hun?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey there Gary!
> 
> Looks like you weren't happy with your bench either!  I am just stuck  , I can't go heavier.
> 
> How ya feeling Hun?


Hi Cyndi  !

I'm getting better I think , abs didn't go real smooth this morning but it was a better wo than bench was for sure.

When you reach your goal on the bench press take a few pics !  That would be an awesome sight !  Well, any pic of you is awesome but you know what I mean.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2004)

*Abs   June 8, 2004*

*Cable crunches*
95 x 20
110 x 15
115 x 10
120 x 5
100 x 20
Set 5 was an increase
Completed each set but it was a struggle. not as easy as last time. 

*Side bends*
3 sets of 20 w/25 lb D.b. in ea hand
Super set with Cable crunches

*Hanging knee raises*
30 x 20
50 x 15
55 x 10
60 x 7
40 x 20
These were an increase
I know I say this everytime but I still think I can go heavier !

Tomorrow is back and trri's . that will be a big test as to whether or not I am recovered or not .


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Cyndi !
> 
> I'm getting better I think , abs didn't go real smooth this morning but it was a better wo than bench was for sure.
> 
> When you reach your goal on the bench press take a few pics ! That would be an awesome sight ! Well, any pic of you is awesome but you know what I mean.


I promise when I can bench 120 I will take a pic!!  You ab workout looks good to me!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

Just thought I would pop in and say hello.   I'm off to bed soon.  Been a long day.

Your ab workout looks like mine use too.  I use to work the hell outta them.  Now, Hardly have to do them.

Hope your having a great night/day!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Just thought I would pop in and say hello. I'm off to bed soon. Been a long day.
> 
> Your ab workout looks like mine use too. I use to work the hell outta them. Now, Hardly have to do them.
> 
> Hope your having a great night/day!


Hi Jodie ! 
Yes I work them little abbies pretty good . Want there to be something under all this flab when it goes away.
Good night !


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 9, 2004)

*Back / tri's  June 9, 2004*

*Wide grip pulldowns to front*
115 x 10
135 x 8
150 x 6
174 x 4
115 x 15

*Seated low rows, narrow grip*
160 x 10
190 x 8
220 x 6
230 x 4
160 x 15

*Barbell shrugs*
235 x 10
255 x 8
285 x 6
305 x 4
215 x 15

*Triceps pressdown*
60 x 10
75 x 8
90 x 6
100 x 4
60 x 15

*Reverse grip pressdowns*
35 x 10
50 x 8
60 x 6
75 x 4
45 x 15

No increases or PR's  but I did complete the workout !  I'll be glad when I am back to 100%.


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 9, 2004)

nice work out Gary....... you'll be doing all kinds of PR's when you feel better


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 9, 2004)

Mike51 said:
			
		

> nice work out Gary....... you'll be doing all kinds of PR's when you feel better


Hey Mike , 

Thanks , How the hell are ya ?


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 9, 2004)

hey Gary...  I feel good....I'll never look good but at least I feel good


----------



## Mavs (Jun 9, 2004)

I hear ya there


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2004)

*Abs  June 10, 2004*

*Hi Maria !  *

*Cable crunches*
100 x 20
110 x 15
115 x 10
120 x 5
100 x 20
Sets 1 and 5 were increases

*Side bends*
3 sets of 20 w/25 lbs in ea hand
Super set w/ cable crunches

*Hanging knee raises*
40 x 20
50 x 15
55 x 10
60 x 5
40 x 20
These were all increases over last wo

Better than last ab wo


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 11, 2004)

*shoulders / forearms  June 11 , 2004*

*Seated Press*
105 x 10
125 x 8
145 x 6
160 x 4
105 x 15
Set 4 was an increase 

*D.B. lateral lifts*
25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 4
20 x 15

*Seated bent over d.b. lateral lifts*
35 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 6
50 x 4
35 x 15

*Barbell wrist curls*
85 x 20
105 x 15
125 x 10
130 x 6
100 x 20

*Reverse grip wrist curls*
75 x 20
85 x 15
95 x 10
105 x 8
75 x 20

Notes:
Good workout , shoulders felt really good  and forearm/wrist still feeling those !


----------



## Mavs (Jun 12, 2004)

Great workout Gary!  50 on the bent over db lateral lifts??    You remain...my hero!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 12, 2004)

That is an awesome W/O! Great job on the Bent Laterals.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 12, 2004)

Wow , Thanks guys . Appreciate it !

Think I'll do a little weigh and measure this morning and see whats what.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 12, 2004)

*weigh/measure  June 12, 2004*

let's see if this works 

4 -17-04     *5-29-04* *6-12-04*
Bf % - 5 %   *5.75 %* *5.9%*
weight - 169     *176* *180*
lbs fat - 8.5       *10* *10.6*
LBM - 161        *166* *169*
fat change *+1.5 lbs* *+.6 *

chest - 42          *43* *44*
bi's - 15 1/8     *15 1/4* *15 3/8*
forearm - 13 5/8   *13 5/8* *13 . 75*
neck - 15.5        *15 5/8* *15.75*
waist - 31.5           *33.5        33.5 yeah !!!!!! No change !*
thigh - 23              *23 3/8* *24*
calf - 15                 *15* *15*

Hmmmmmmm think Ill leave the cals where they are for the time being. Check again in 2 weeks to see if need to make any changes


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2004)

*Legs  June 13, 2004*

*Squats*
150 x 10
200 x 8
220 x 6
240 x 4
150 x 15

*Leg extensions*
125 x 10
140 x 8
150 x 6
160 x 4  *PR*
125 x 15
Sets 2 and 3 were increases also

*Leg curls*
70 x 10 
80 x 8 
90 x 6
100 x 4
70 x 15

*Seated calf raises*
150 x 20
170 x 15
190 x 10
170 x 15
150 x 20

*Standing calf raises*
175 x 20
195 x 15
215 x 10
195 x 15
175 x 20

Notes: This starts week 6 of 12


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2004)

looks like your measurements are going up in all the right places.  Keep up the hard work.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> looks like your measurements are going up in all the right places. Keep up the hard work.


Thanks man ! 
How's it going ? Not much longer 'til the big day !!!!!   Kick some ass man !!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 13, 2004)

Great job man! No gain in the waist at all, that's awesome. Keep up the great work. You should write down all your PR's also, you've got a ton!


----------



## Mavs (Jun 14, 2004)

Great job on the measurements and the PRs, Gary!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats on your measurements Hun!!  Looking gooooood!!


----------



## Paynne (Jun 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 4 -17-04 *5-29-04* *6-12-04*
> Bf % - 5 % *5.75 %* *5.9%*
> 
> Holy crap you're shredded.
> ...


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 14, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

>


Paynne,
I doubt seriuosly that i am that lean But I use it as a reference as to wether or not there is a change.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> let's see if this works
> 
> ..........4 -17-04.....*5-29-04.....**6-12-04*
> .........Bf % - 5 %.....*5.75 %.....**5.9%*
> ...


Fantastic!

The "dots" are what I use for spacing


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Jake !  Man when you going to get feeling better ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 14, 2004)

*Chest / Bi's June 14, 2004*

*Bench press*
155 x 10
210 x 8 
230 x 6
240 x 4  *PR*
155 x 15
Last wo I couldn't get but 3 reps on 225 and didn't even try to do 235 and this week 240 x 4 . Whats up with that ? But i was kind of sick the last time.

*Cable crossovers*
30 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 6
50 x 4
35 x 15
Switching to dips next workout. Never done them before and time for something new

*Barbell curls*
85 x 10
95 x 8
100 x 6
105 x 4
85 x 12

*D.B. concentration curls*
25 x 10
30 x 8 
35 x 6
40 x 4
20 x 15
switching to Preacher cable curls next wo .


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats on the PR.  Damn, your getting strong!

I am not sure when I will be better Gary...  I am going to the gym tomorrow, to stay on track though.  With only 2 workouts left of Phase II and only 2 workouts the first week of Phase III I can still be on track.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2004)

*Abs  June 15, 2004*

*Cable crunches*
100 x 20
110 x 15
115 x 10
120 x 5
100 x 20

*Side bends*
3 sets of 20 w/25 lbs ea hand

*hanging knee raises*
40 x 20
50 x 15
55 x 10
60 x 5
40 x 20


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

OUCH!  THEM LEG RAISES MUST HAVE HURT!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OUCH! THEM LEG RAISES MUST HAVE HURT!!


Gettin' there !


----------



## Mavs (Jun 16, 2004)

How bout now?  Those abbies sore now??


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 16, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> How bout now? Those abbies sore now??


Hey E!  They are a little tender.  Man you get online in the wee hours don't you !


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey stranger! Heard you are taking some 'relax' holidays. NICE! I wish I could take a week to do nothing at home. Its probably not a good idea, Id just shop!

BTW are you bulking or cutting???? Oh ya, hows "jill"?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey stranger! Heard you are taking some 'relax' holidays. NICE! I wish I could take a week to do nothing at home. Its probably not a good idea, Id just shop!
> 
> BTW are you bulking or cutting???? Oh ya, hows "jill"?


Hi Sweetie !

Shopping is on my list of things to do ( for supps and car stuff ) . Also plan on painting the t-tops on "jill" and start on repainting the hood so she will be as beautiul as her namesake.

Oh and i am "buliking".  You were kidding me right ?  You didn't think I looked bigger in my last pics  ?


----------



## Mavs (Jun 16, 2004)

The wee hours of the morning indeed!  It's weird, up during the week I don't get nearly the amount of sleep I should.  Last night I had to stay up super late finishing up some homework that's due tonight.  Then my mind takes a while to cool down so I hop online!  Boy, work wasn't too much fun this morning...in fact, it wasn't ANYTHING...I called in!  Mwahahahaha  Brotha needed some sleep in a bad way!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 16, 2004)

*Back / tri's*

*W.G. pulldowns to front*
115 x 10
135 x 8
160 x 6
180 x 4 *PR*
115 x 15
Set 3 was also an  increase

*Seated rows*
160 x 10
190 x 8
220 x 6
235 x 4 *PR*
160 x 15
That was pushing it. Will leave poundages where they are for a couple of workouts 

*Barbell shrugs*
235 x 10
255 x 8
285 x 6
315 x 4 
215 x 15
Rom on set 4 was poor so didn't count it as a PR

*Triceps pressdown*
60 x 10
75 x 8
90 x 6
100 x 4
55 x 15

*Reverse grip pressdown*
35 x 10
50 x 8
60 x 6
75 x 4
45 x 15

*Notes:*  Good wo ! Could feel it in my back most of the morning and arms were pumped !


----------



## Mavs (Jun 16, 2004)

Congrats on the PRs man!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

235 on a seated row!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 17, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> Congrats on the PRs man!!!


Thanks E !


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 17, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> 235 on a seated row!!!


Cyndi ,  
Hi Gorgeous !  Thanks !  You're making me blush. LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 17, 2004)

*Abs June 17, 2004*

*Cable crunches*
100 x 20 
110 x 15
115 x 10
120 x 5
100 x 20

*side bends*
3 sets of 20 w/35 lbs in ea hand
Supersetted w/cable crunches

*Hanging knee raises*
40 x 20 
50 x 15
60 x 10
65 x 5
40 x 20
Sets 3 & 4 were increases.  I think I've hit my peak on these ( for awhile )


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 18, 2004)

*Great Job!!*

Finally had a chance to read your journal again. Damn great job bulking hardly any body fat change!! Keep it going!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> let's see if this works
> 
> 4 -17-04 *5-29-04* *6-12-04*
> Bf % - 5 % *5.75 %* *5.9%*
> ...


How do you measure your body fat. Must have missed that portion. Also how did you figure out lbs of fat?? 
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> How do you measure your body fat. Must have missed that portion. Also how did you figure out lbs of fat??
> Thanks!!


Matthew,

I use the chart here http://www.rustyiron.net/formmal7.htm . there is no way I am 6% BF but i use it as a gauge for watching changes.  Body weight x BF% = lbs of fat  180 x 5.9% = 10.62  Hope thats the right way to do it. LOL Maybe someone will see this and correct me if I'm wrong. Guess I could check my BFFM manual .

I am looking forward to my next cut . Wonder what is under all the extra "weight" I have put on . LOL


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Gary!! Belle say hi to your puppy!!!  (such a  flirt!!)


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 18, 2004)

*Hi Cyndi !  Arf ! Arf !*

*Seated Press*
105 x 10
135 x 8
155 x 6
165 x 4 
*200 x 9/16th's  LOL*
105 x 15
Sets 2, 3, and 4 were increases
I was feeling pretty strong this morning. 165 went up a little easier then I thought it would so I thought i would try a one rep thingy. Got a real good negative out of it but only got about 3-4 inches on the positive! Some day !!!
Should make my mini-goal of 175 x 4 with no problem though.

*D.B. Lateral lifts *
25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 4
20 x 15

*Seated bent over lateral lifts*
35 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 6
50 x 4
35 x 15

*Barbell wrist curls*
100 x 20
115 x 15
125 x 10
135 x 4
100 x 20
Sets 1 thru 4 were an increase

*Reverse wrist curls*
None  !  
Had to cut wo short . was almost late for an appointment this morning  

*Notes:*  Shoulders felt really good today. Suprised that with the weight I have gained that I still have veins popping out in the upper chest and shoulders.  The veins in the abs have disappeared though !!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 20, 2004)

*Happy Father's Day  !  
I'm treating myself to a car show ! *


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 20, 2004)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 20, 2004)

*Legs  June 20, 2004   Father's Day*

*Squats*
145 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10 
174 x 10
145 x 20
Thought I'd throw something different in the mix today  ( and maybe for the next couple of leg wo's). Supersetted these w/leg extensions ! Can we say Ouch !!!!!!!!!  LOL

*Leg extensions*
4 sets 125 x 12
115 x 15
Super setted w/ squats

*Leg curls*
70 x 10 
80 x 8
90 x 6
100 x 4
70 x 15
Need to increase these next wo.

*Seated calf raises*
5 sets 150 x 20 
super setted w/standing calf raises

*Standing calf raises*
5 sets 175 x 20
Burn Baby burn ! LOL

*Notes:*
Good wo. My little legs were wore out today !  Probably do it this way next 2 wo's and then try something else or go back to the basics.  Just needed something different today and liked the way it felt .


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 21, 2004)

*Chest /bi's  June 21 , 2004*

*bench Press*
155 x 10
210 x 8
230 x 6
245 x 3 +1 *PR*
155 x 15
Closing in on 250 !!!

*Dips*
5 sets Me x 10
First time I have ever done these. After doing all my bench and 3 sets of these I looked in the mirror and thought " Damn ! Whose chest is that ! " LOL  Looked good !  Originally thought about super setting these with bench press, No Way !  Maybe in the future.  Suprised I could do 5 sets of 10. will add some weights to these next wo.  Really suprised my homemade dipping station worked extremely well. Very sturdy !

*Cable curls*
55 x 10
65 x 8
75 x 6
80 x 4
55 x 15
First time for these in months

*D.b. concentration curls*
25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 4
20 x 15

Notes: Great wo ! I was pumped ! Felt good !


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

GREAT WO!!  You'll be benching 250 any second!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> GREAT WO!! You'll be benching 250 any second!!


LOL  Thanks Cyndi !  I'd rather bench you


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

You could bench TWO of me!  I only weigh 121 pounds!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You could bench TWO of me! I only weigh 121 pounds!


OMG !!!!! What an image I have in my head now  !!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

Gary, you will bench more than me soon!  Congrats!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Gary, you will bench more than me soon! Congrats!


Hey thanks man ! You better get feeling better soon or i will catch you ! Having an old man like me bench as much as you is BAD !!!!!!! How could you possibly look yourself in the mirror if that happened ! LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

If its any consolation, you already look better than me!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If its any consolation, you already look better than me!


Really ?   Well according to the ladies here on IM you are quite the looker. Guess we better never be in the same place at the same time or the women won't know which way to go


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OMG !!!!! What an image I have in my head now !!


    How are ya today????


----------



## Paynne (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey gw


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi Miss Cyndi !!!!!  
How's IM's Queen of the avitars today!

Hey Paynne,
How's the workout going ?

I'm having a blast today   helping Ma and Pa move some more stuff, again. Damn they have a lot of shit !!!!!!!  I will be one tired puppy today !


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 22, 2004)

*Abs  June 22, 2004*

*Cable crunches*
100 x 20
110 x 15
115 x 10
125 x 5  
100 x 20
set 4 was an increase

*side bends*
3 sets of 20 w/35 lbs in ea hand
Super set w/cable crunches

*hanging knoee raises*
40 x 20
50 x 15
60 x 10
65 x 5 
40 x 20


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2004)

How are you liking your ab routine?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How are you liking your ab routine?


Rock,
It is working for me is all I can really say about it. Even with the weight I have gained ( and a lot of it that is fat has gone to my waist   ) I can still see abs , feel abs .  I am looking forward to my next cut to see what is really under there .

Any suggestions?  It is the only thing I haven't changed a little in the past 3 months at least .


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't have any suggestions right now other than I would switch things up a bit. But training abs confuses the hell outta me to tell you the truth, LOL!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 22, 2004)

it's all confusing if you read too much or ask too many questions . LOL


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *bench Press*
> 155 x 10
> 210 x 8
> 230 x 6
> ...


Great Job Gary. Closing in on the 250!! Keep on going!!
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2004)

Matthew,
Where the hell ya been ? How's it going ? guess i better check your journal .

Thanks!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Miss Cyndi !!!!!
> How's IM's Queen of the avitars today!


 
Hi Gary!!   
Am I the queen of Avatars??    Anywho...  I was checking out your ab workout... your leg raises, when you say 40x20, is that a 40 pd db between your feet, 20 reps??


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!!
> Am I the queen of Avatars??  Anywho... I was checking out your ab workout... your leg raises, when you say 40x20, is that a 40 pd db between your feet, 20 reps??


Hi Gorgeous !

My leg raises are knee raises , kind of like lying on your back and pulling your knees up to your chest only in a hanging position. And the db is in between my knees. 

I think i might break something if I tried to do leg raises with that much weight between my feet ! OUCH !

OH and yes you are the Queen !!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2004)

*Back/ tri's  June 23, 2004*

*W.G. Pulldowns to front*
115 x 10
135 x 8
160 x 6
180 x 4
120 x 15
Last set was an increase

*seated low row*
160 x 10
190 x 8
220 x 6
230 x 4
160 x 15

*Barbell shrugs*
235 x 10
255 x 8
285 x 6
315 x 4
215 x 15

*Triceps pressdowns*
60 x 10
75 x 8
90 x 6
100 x 4
55 x 15

*Rev grip pressdowns*
45 x 10
55 x 8
60 x 6
75 x 4
45 x 12
sets 1 and 2 were increase

Notes: half way through this 12 week bulk . time to change a few more exercises.
Probably switch w.g. pulldowns to w.g. pull ups 
seated low rows to 1 arm cable rows or d.b rows
Not sure about the tri exercises. close grip bench press probably and whatelse ? help!
Update: 
Decided to go with cg bench press and ez bar triceps press ( standing ) for triceps. 
Wide grip pull ups to the front and 1 arm cable rows for back
Low rows to the neck for traps


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 24, 2004)

*Abs  June 24 , 2004*

*Cable crunches*
100 x 20
110 x 15
115 x 10
125 x 5
100 x 20

*side bends*
3 sets of 20 w/35 lbs ea hand
Superset w/ cable crunches

*Hanging Knee raises*
40 x 20
50 x 15
60 x 10
65 x 5
40 x 20

Looking to change my ab routine .  ANy suggestions on different exercises ? If not I'll probably just switch the order I do them in/maybe super set the crunches w/hanging knee raises instead of the side bends . Just something to keep the ol muscles guessing and growing !


----------



## Mavs (Jun 24, 2004)

Once again, great job on the increases Gary!

One ab exercise I kind of like is Swiss Ball crunches with a dumbbell on the chest.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 25, 2004)

Sweetie!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 25, 2004)

Cyndi !

WAAAHHHHHHHHH !!! I have to go back to work this morning!  vacation is over. Oh well work 2 days and then get a day off. Then back to the old grind full force .


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 25, 2004)

*shoulders / forearms  June 25, 2004*

*Seated press*
105 x 10
135 x 8
155 x 6
165 x 4
105 x 15
Need to increase these next wo. Might try to get the 175 x 4 ( my mini-goal ) or try the 200 x 1 ( again ) just for grins and giggles !

*D.B. Lateral lifts*
25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 4
20 x 15

*Seated bent over d.b. Lateral lifts*
35 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 6
50 x 4
35 x 15
Need to increase these next wo or change to a different exercise.

*Wrist roll up*
50 lbs x 8 3' rope

*Reverse roll up*
50 lbs x 8 3' rope
Forearms were screaming for mercy after this wo !!!! 

*Notes:* Time to switch a couple of the exercises for shoulders.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 27, 2004)

*  june 27, 2004*

saturday was regular day off from training, had to work too. 

No workout today either  my body was craving sleep, thats all i've done today !


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 28, 2004)

*Legs  June 28, 2004*

*Squats  and  leg extension super sets*
145 x 10 ........ 125 x 10
185 x 10 ........ 125 x 10
185 x 10 ........ 125 x 10
185 x 10 ........ 125 x10
145 x 20 ........ 125 x 10
squats were an increase over last wo

*Leg curls *
70 x 10
85 x 8
95 x 6
105 x 4 
70 x 12
sets 2 thru 4 were increases over last wo. Finally !!!!!!!!

*Seated  and  standing  calf  raises super sets *
150 x 20 ....... 175 x 20
150 x 20 ........ 175 x 20
150 x 20 ........ 175 x 18
150 x 18 ........175 x 18
150 x 18 ........ 175 x 18

*Notes:  *These super sets are great for a change of pace. After about 3 sets I feel like I've done more work than if I had gone all the way throiugh the workout the way I was doing it .


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 28, 2004)

bout time you got off your butt and worked out    

squats look'n good


----------



## Mavs (Jun 28, 2004)

OUch...my legs are sore just from reading your workout!  Think you're gonna be sore from this one??


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 29, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> OUch...my legs are sore just from reading your workout! Think you're gonna be sore from this one??


Yup,  it's hard to walk after  the workout.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 29, 2004)

Mike51 said:
			
		

> bout time you got off your butt and worked out
> 
> squats look'n good


Hey , I had a 24 hr case of TB (tired butt) !


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 29, 2004)

*Chest / bi's  June 29 , 2004*

*Bench press*
155 x 10
210 x 8
230 x 5 5/8ths
245 x 4 ( 2+2)
155 x 15
Just didn't have what it took for bench press this morning but made it thru.

*Dips*
Me  x 10
Me + 20lbs x 8
Me + 30 x 6
Me + 40 x 4
Me x 12

*Cable curls*
55 x 10
65 x 8
75 x 6
80 x 4
55 x 15

*D.b. concentration curls*
25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 4
20 x 15

*Notes:*   Didn't have what I needed  ( energy/strength ) for bench press but my arms felt killer after the workout !


----------



## Paynne (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey GW.  You still doing the diet that you were posting at the beginning of this journal?  How's it going? gaining weight?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 30, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Hey GW. You still doing the diet that you were posting at the beginning of this journal? How's it going? gaining weight?


Yup same diet. thanks for reminding me. I was suppose to weigh and measure this past weekend. had to work and it messed up my mental calendar . I'll do it this weeknd . I'm pretty sure I've gained a couple more pounds . probably close to 184 I'd guess.
That would be about 15 lbs in 9 weeks.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

DAMN!!  15lbs in 9 weeks!! Almost 2lbs per week.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> DAMN!! 15lbs in 9 weeks!! Almost 2lbs per week.


Thats my guess, I'll veritfy this weekend.  Great job on the contest man !!!! But i cant get but a couple of your links to pics to work. But what i saw was great . Your legs were huge !


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi HUN!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi HUN!!


Hi Gorgeous !


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 30, 2004)

*Abs  June 30, 2004*

*Cable  crunches*
5 sets of 20 x 100 lbs

*Side bends *
3 sets of 20 w/ 35 lbs in each hand
Super setted with cable crunche

*Hanging Knee raises*
5 sets 20 x 40 lbs

*Notes:*  I know , I know I was LAZY today . But it was a good burn !


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 1, 2004)

*Back / tri's  July 1, 2004*

*wide grip pull ups*
Total 50 reps
wow not bad use to take me 6-7 sets to get 50. only took 5 sets today. Will be adding weight to these in no time !

*Seated 1 arm cable rows*
30 x 10
40 x 8
50 x 6
60 x 4
30 x 15
Felt good . Good ROM  Need to increase next wo. Never done these before

*Seated low cable row to neck*
50 x 10
60 x 8
75 x 6
90 x 4
50 x 15
Never done these before. Felt good though , during the wo and I could still the effects later when i was taking my shower. Need to increase next wo.

*Close grip bench press*
105 x 10
135 x 8
175 x 6
195 x 4
135 x 15
could of went a little heavier , especially on the first 2 sets. Increase next wo.

*EZ bar triceps  press*
50 x 10
60 x 8
70 x 6
80 x 4
50 x 15
Don't know if my elbows are going to like these or not but my triceps liked them.

*Notes: *  A lot of new stuff , had to start early to make sure I would be done in time. Lot of trial and error . Next time will be much better.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow, congrats Gary.  I need to do more pullups.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow, congrats Gary. I need to do more pullups.


Hmmmm , Thanks!  
I just remembered , I weigh about 15 lbs more than I did the last time I was doing pullups so i did better than I thought.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

I was about to say, your putting on weight and improving your pullups. That's awesome! When I put on weight I couldn't for the life of me figure out why my pullups were going down, LOL. Great Job!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cable crunches*
> 5 sets of 20 x 100 lbs
> 
> *Side bends *
> ...


LAZY??  That was a great ab workout!  I am gonna  do exactly that tommorow, lower weights though..    replacing side bends with twisting decline situps with weight.  Have a great weekend Gary and Happy 4th of July!  USA!!  USA!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I was about to say, your putting on weight and improving your pullups. That's awesome! When I put on weight I couldn't for the life of me figure out why my pullups were going down, LOL. Great Job!


Hey Rock , 
I remember reading that in your journal.  how's it going?  Getting any better for you ?  Hey I read in Premiers journal your b-day is coming up ?  Happy birthday and have a great 4th


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> LAZY?? That was a great ab workout! I am gonna do exactly that tommorow, lower weights though..  replacing side bends with twisting decline situps with weight. Have a great weekend Gary and Happy 4th of July! USA!! USA!!


yeah that was LAZY .  I usually increase the weight and decrease the reps but was too lazy to walk around to the back of the machine to move the pin. Is that not LAZY ??? LOL 

Have a great ab workout ! Wish I could be there   Have fun this weekend !  Be safe!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Rock ,
> I remember reading that in your journal. how's it going? Getting any better for you ? Hey I read in Premiers journal your b-day is coming up ? Happy birthday and have a great 4th


I haven't been doing pull-ups lately, but on Power week I'll do it. I've lost some weight so hopefully I'll be able to do more  Thanks for the Birthday wish, birthdays aren't the best for me though. You have a great 4th also!


----------



## Paynne (Jul 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> yeah that was LAZY . I usually increase the weight and decrease the reps but was too lazy to walk around to the back of the machine to move the pin. Is that not LAZY ??? LOL


5 sets of 20x100 cable crunches and he calls it lazy  Good job man.


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2004)

Gary Lazy??? Never... Your workouts are crazzzzzeeeeeee!!! 

Have fun this long weekend, behave yourself! Any 'cheats' planned?????


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 2, 2004)

well gary...you have been kinda slacking a bit dont ya think? 



hey guys I'm just kidding


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks everybody !    Have a great weekend ! It's pouring down rain right now but supposed to be perfect  the next few days


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 2, 2004)

*shoulders / forearms  July 2, 2004*

*Seated Press*
105 x 10
145 x 8
165 x 4+2
175 x 2+1
105 x 15
Guess i wasn't quite ready for the increase on sets 3 & 4   Oh well I have 3 More weeks to get my 175 x 4

*D.B. lateral lifts*
25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 4
20 x 15

*Wrist roll ups*
50 lbs x 10 ,  3 ft of rope

*reverse roll ups*
50 lbs x 10 ,  3 ft of rope


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 3, 2004)

*Weigh / measure  July 3, 2004*

..........4 -17-04.....*5-29-04.....**6-12-04....7-3-04*
Bf % - ........5 %.....*5.75 %.....**5.9%.......5.9%  !!!!!*
weight - .....169 .......*176........* *180 ........ 185*
lbs fat - ......8.5 ........*10* .........*10.6 ......  11*
LBM - .........161 .......*166* .........*169 ..... 174*
fat change ..........*+1.5 lbs* ........*+.6 ..... +.4*

chest - ......42 .........*43* ...........*44.........44.5*
bi's - .......15 1/8.. ..*15 1/4.......* *15 3/8....15.75*
forearm - .13 5/8 ......*13 5/8......* *13 . 75....14*
neck - .......15.5...... *15 5/8......* *15.75.......15.75*
waist - .......31.5....... *33.5 .........33.5.......34 *
thigh -........ 23....... *23 3/8.......* *24.........24 1/8  lol*
calf - ..........15 .........*15...........* *15.........15   *

*Observations:  *For one I hope my wifes ability to measure is consistant( surely it is ). 
Two- I hope I'm doing the math correctly ! 
Three - looks like when this BULK is over I might do a leg specialization program before i go back to a cut.  The upper body is growing but not the legs. But I've always been that way. *Any suggestions ?!*
Four - definetly tell a difference in the way my shirts fit me in the arms and chest.
Five -Really loking forward to taking this new fat off to see what is really underneath.

Have a great 4th !  
And to all you Canadian IM'er's , Hope you had a great Canada Day ! 
_
_


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2004)

Awesome progress buddy! That is 13 pounds of muscle!!! Great! And very little fat added on. When you do cut, do it slowly so you don't loose your hard earned muscle  My calves have not changed since I was in High School, no matter what I do with them  I think that's fairly good progress growth on your legs, I'd be proud of it!


----------



## Paynne (Jul 3, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> ..........4 -17-04.....*5-29-04.....**6-12-04....7-3-04*
> Bf % - ........5 %.....*5.75 %.....**5.9%.......5.9%  !!!!!*
> weight - .....169 .......*176........* *180 ........ 185*
> lbs fat - ......8.5 ........*10* .........*10.6 ......  11*
> ...





You're like 20lbs heavier than me and I'm eating about 1000 more cals, and in 4 weeks I might have gained a pound  Awesome work, u da man


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 3, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> You're like 20lbs heavier than me and I'm eating about 1000 more cals, and in 4 weeks I might have gained a pound  Awesome work, u da man


You must have a hell of a metabolism rate !!! It must be the 2 or 3 banana splits I have every week !!!!!!!!  Thats about the only junk I eat except of free day where i eat whatever doesn't eat me first.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> ..........4 -17-04.....*5-29-04.....**6-12-04....7-3-04*
> Bf % - ........5 %.....*5.75 %.....**5.9%.......5.9%  !!!!!*
> weight - .....169 .......*176........* *180 ........ 185*
> lbs fat - ......8.5 ........*10* .........*10.6 ......  11*
> ...


Awesome progress man! Keep up the hard work. Obviously what you're doing is working well. 

BTW, don't worry about calves, we all hate them, they're stubborn a*sholes.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 4, 2004)

Gary!   You are doing awesome!  I haven't popped in in forawhile and wow!  

Hope you and the wifey are having a great 4th of July!  Please have some bbq for me and oh....don't forget watermelon!   I love watermelon after bbq!


----------



## MatrixSaven (Jul 4, 2004)

*Cell Mass Same As Cell Tech*

Comes In 7lb Tubs Tangerine Orange Tastes Great Same Exact Ingredients As Cell Tech In The Same Dosage + Glucosamine. Manufactured In A USA FDA Approved Facility. Serving Size: 2 Scoops (99gr)Servings Per Container 32. Satisfaction Guaranteed Or Your Money Back.$35 Donation 1 Tub Get 6 Tubs $30 Donation Each free shipping http://www.funtigo.com/Cell-Tech


----------



## MatrixSaven (Jul 4, 2004)

*Weight Lifting Gloves*

With 12oz Of Powered Steel Sewn In To The Knuckles Of Each Glove $28 Free Shipping http://www.funtigo.com/Cell-Tech


----------



## Paynne (Jul 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You must have a hell of a metabolism rate !!! It must be the 2 or 3 banana splits I have every week !!!!!!!!  Thats about the only junk I eat except of free day where i eat whatever doesn't eat me first.



I thought you were kidding last time you said that
 We're going to the beach to see the fireworks tonight.  I'll have to hit the Ben and Jerry's stand.  Anything in the name of better health


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 4, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I thought you were kidding last time you said that
> We're going to the beach to see the fireworks tonight. I'll have to hit the Ben and Jerry's stand. Anything in the name of better health


I never kid about banana splits !!!  LOL  But I did omit the fact that I also eat pizza twice a week.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 4, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Awesome progress man! Keep up the hard work. Obviously what you're doing is working well.
> 
> BTW, don't worry about calves, we all hate them, they're stubborn a*sholes.


Hey Mike !  Long time no post .  Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 4, 2004)

*Legs  July 4th, 2004*

*Squats.......Leg extensions - SS*
145 x 10 ........125 x 10
185 x 10 ........125 x 10
200 x 10 ........125 x 10
200 x 10 ........125 x 10
145 x 20 ........125 x 10

*Leg curls*
70 x 10
85 x 8
95 x 6
105 x 4
70 x 12

*Seated calf raises....standing calf raises - SS*
5 sets 150 x 20 ........ 5 sets 175 x 20


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I never kid about banana splits !!! LOL But I did omit the fact that I also eat pizza twice a week.


 
pizza twice a week?

sounds like my kind of bulk


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 5, 2004)

*Chest / bi's  July 5, 2004*

*Bench press*
155 x 10
210 x 8
230 x 6
245 x 4
155 x 10
More like it !  Last time I got stuck on the last rep on set 3 and had to do 2+2 on set 4 to get my 4 reps.  Got it done right this time !  

*Dips*
me x 10
me +20 x 8
me +30 x 6
me + 40 x 4
Me x 12

*cable curls*
55 x 10
65 x 8
75 x 6
80 x 4
55 x 15

*D.b. concentration curls*
25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 4
20 x 15

*Notes: *Going for my 250 x 4 bench next wo, If I get it I will switch to incline bench for awhile for a change of pace. If not i will try again next time. But as soon as I hit 250 x 4 i will change over to incline.
I do need to replace D.b concentration curls though, been doing those for too long. Maybe Incline db curls.

Also after this bulk ends in 3 weeks I will take a week off andthen do an 8 week cut, instead of my usual 12 week. to knock off some of the fat I have gained. then I will probaly do a 8 week leg priority wo/bulk ,take a week off and start my final cut . the one that will reveal the amazing abs I am building for my 50th birthday. LOL  Should be able to get that done in 16 weeks.


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2004)

When is your b-day??? Geez I admire you, 50 and your goal is abs...Most 50 year old are couch potatos and watch sports. I cant wait till you post you pics on you b-day. You should be real proud of yourself Gary.

Any 'special treats' eaten on the 4th of july??? Have you tried those frozen coffees from DQ, they are new. I havent, they are like 600 cals each.(ya Im a losser, I looked up the macros on the net). Have you seen the commercial where the lady falls into the blinds??? I cant stop laughing its soooooooo funny.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> When is your b-day??? Geez I admire you, 50 and your goal is abs...Most 50 year old are couch potatos and watch sports. I cant wait till you post you pics on you b-day. You should be real proud of yourself Gary.
> 
> Any 'special treats' eaten on the 4th of july??? Have you tried those frozen coffees from DQ, they are new. I havent, they are like 600 cals each.(ya Im a losser, I looked up the macros on the net). Have you seen the commercial where the lady falls into the blinds??? I cant stop laughing its soooooooo funny.


Hi Honey !   

Wow  you make me blush with all those compliments.  You're a sweetheart !

My 50th B-day is April 16. I hope to have some pics taken by a professsional photog for the occassion. Debbie is kind of leary of that because the local photog is an attractive lady and I was planning on a few "provocative" poses ! LOL Plus the photog likes to put copies of the pics she takes in her display window and Debbie says she doesn't want everybody in town to know what she has at home .  Small town of about 1000 people.    

Yeah I just saw that DQ commercial ! But I don't think I'll try one .  just doesn't sound to good to me. I 'll stick to banana splits and malts and pizzas and ...No special treats on the 4th. 

And I am so proud of you !  You have been doing so great ! You will need a new wardrobe soon and I know you love to shop !


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2004)

You are too sweet Gary! You do know how I like to shop.

If you were my hubby Id for sure be showing you off by having your pics posted in the window of the photo shop.

Nice new avi too, that guy is real cute!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You are too sweet Gary! You do know how I like to shop.
> 
> If you were my hubby Id for sure be showing you off by having your pics posted in the window of the photo shop.
> 
> Nice new avi too, that guy is real cute!


But Jill, You are sweeter!

You wouldn't mind my pics being in the display window?  but what if women starting whistling at me when they came into the store and started treating me like a peice of meat ?!    

Yes the new avi is cute but I think he is just showing off !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Bench press*
> 155 x 10
> 210 x 8
> 230 x 6
> ...


Good work GW!!   Everytime I come in here you are lifting more and more!!   

If you are looking for a new bicep exercise try straight bar curls


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2004)

BUT Gary you ARE a piece of meat!    and you LOVE it !!!    
I agree with Jill, you are amazing... going for six pack for your b'day instead of a SIX PACK..  

When is your bday?  Mine is August 29th....


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 6, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good work GW!! Everytime I come in here you are lifting more and more!!
> 
> If you are looking for a new bicep exercise try straight bar curls


Thanks! I just finished about 6-8 weeks of straight bar curls , I'm sure I will go back again in another 6-8 weeks.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> BUT Gary you ARE a piece of meat!  and you LOVE it !!!
> I agree with Jill, you are amazing... going for six pack for your b'day instead of a SIX PACK..
> 
> When is your bday? Mine is August 29th....


 
Hi Cyndi !  

HMMMMM  I hadn't thought about the other 6 pack, might do that too.  My B-day is April 16.
Me ... Amazing ?  LOL  thanks!  You make an old man feel gooood !!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 6, 2004)

Awesome job on the Bench Press! You've surpassed me quickly. You've really gone up in weight!! I think Incline DB Curls are a good choice, that's my favorite bicep exercise. I like the Incline to be low so my arms really stretch at the bottom!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 6, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome job on the Bench Press! You've surpassed me quickly. You've really gone up in weight!! I think Incline DB Curls are a good choice, that's my favorite bicep exercise. I like the Incline to be low so my arms really stretch at the bottom!


Thanks Rock,
But you are back to what has worked best for you now and you will be stronger that ever sooner than you think !


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 6, 2004)

*Abs  July 6, 2004*

*Cable crunches*
5 sets of 100 lbs x 20

*Side bends*
3 sets of 20 w/35 lbs ea. hand
Super set with cable crunches

*Hanging knee raises*
5 sets of 40 lbs x 20

*Notes: *I liked my Lazy mans ab wo so much last time I did it again today ! LOL  Really like the burn 1


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

> *Hanging knee raises
> *5 sets of 40 lbs x 20


how are you doing those?  Holding a 40lb dumbell between your feet?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how are you doing those? Holding a 40lb dumbell between your feet?


yup, Between my thighs right above the knee.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

When you are doing cable crunches, do you kneel or sit?  I do both and find the seated ones harder ....  how about you?

BTW you are STRONG!!!   I love strong men....


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> When you are doing cable crunches, do you kneel or sit? I do both and find the seated ones harder .... how about you?
> 
> BTW you are STRONG!!! I love strong men....


Hi Cyndi,
I kneel when I do the cable crunches. I will try seated sometime and see what happens.  Thanks for the compliment !  
You are strong too.  What are you up to on your bench ?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> yup, Between my thighs right above the knee.


Ah okay....try holding them between your feet.  that will place you in a harder positin to apply force as the weight will be moved further away from the axiz of rotation, increaasing the length of the resistance arm.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 7, 2004)

Great job Gary. You are doing great!! I need to get back on track and restart a journal. Just been lazy with the journal portion. 










I'm still working out though!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Cyndi,
> I kneel when I do the cable crunches. I will try seated sometime and see what happens. Thanks for the compliment !
> You are strong too. What are you up to on your bench ?


How are you doing the kneel cable crunches. I don't think I'm doing them right.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Ah okay....try holding them between your feet. that will place you in a harder positin to apply force as the weight will be moved further away from the axiz of rotation, increaasing the length of the resistance arm.


But that sounds like it might be too hard to do !     I will try that , probably tomorrow .


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Great job Gary. You are doing great!! I need to get back on track and restart a journal. Just been lazy with the journal portion.
> I'm still working out though!!


Thanks ,  I notice you are online every once in awhile but no journal updates.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> How are you doing the kneel cable crunches. I don't think I'm doing them right.
> Thanks!!


Hmmm , not sure how to answer this . So here are a couple of pics !


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2004)

Great. You just reminded me I have to do abbies today. Not impressed.  I guess if I want to keep up with you Im going to have to!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Great. You just reminded me I have to do abbies today. Not impressed.  I guess if I want to keep up with you Im going to have to!


Hi Sweetie!  Glad I could be of help !  And don't be beating yourself up over the cereal episode !!!  If you do we will have to get a bunch of us IM'ers together to come up there and set you straight !! LOL  And you know you don't want that !


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 7, 2004)

*Back and tri's  July 7 , 2004*

*W.G. Pullups*
5 sets, 50 total reps

*1 arm cable rows*
40 x 10
50 x 8
60 x 6
70 x 4
35 x 15
These were an increase over last wo. 

*Low row to neck*
60 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 6
100 x 4
60 x 15
These were an increase over last wo. Need to increase again next wo.

*Close grip bench press*
135 x 10
175 x 8
195 x 6
215 x 3+1
130 x 15
These were an increase over last wo.

*EZ bar triceps press*
50 x 10
60 x 8
70 x 6
80 x 4
50 x 15

*Notes:* On pullups my sets were 14, 12, 10, 8 and 6. 
Really liking the low row to the neck.
still not sure about the triceps press, my tri's like them but my elbows are still undecided. LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 8, 2004)

*Abs  July 8, 2004*

*SEATED cable crunches*
5 sets of 20 w/100 lbs
Thanks Cyndi, These were a little different from the kneeling crunches. Felt good

*Side bends*
3 sets of 20 w/35 lbs ea hand
super set with cable crunches

*Hanging knee raises*
2 sets of 20 w/40 lbs

*Flat bench leg pull ins w/low cable*
2 sets of 15 w/15 lbs
1 set of 10 w/25 lbs
Not Quite what P-funk had in mind but I think they wil do for now


*Notes:* A little diffferent today.  Liked the change in exercises and ho they felt . Will stick with this for a few weeks


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 9, 2004)

*shoulders / forearms  July 9, 2004*

*Seated press* 
105 x 10
145 x 8
165 x 6
175 x 2 + 1
105 x 15

*D.B. lateral lifts* 
25 x 10 
30 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 4
20 x 15

*wrist roll ups* 
50 lbs x 15 
Need to increase these

*Reverse wrist roll ups* 
50 lbs x 10


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

No reardelts on shoulder day?

Weights lookin' solid there "g"!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No reardelts on shoulder day?
> 
> Weights lookin' solid there "g"!!



I stopped those a week or two ago after starting the low row to the neck. That seems to get the whole upper back area for me.  That or i am doing them wrong. LOL What do you think ? should I put the rear delts back in ?
Thanks!  No thats not me in the pics ! LOL


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh yeah, I love face pulls.  I do them standing with a high cable sometimes.  Also we do them lying face down on an incline bench with dumbells, elbos flared out pulling towards face (hence the name) for a couple of variations.  I would put them on shoulder day, and you can even do some rear delt work on back day as well.  I never see a problem with doing a little more rear delt work, especially when following a bodybuilder, bodypart, type routine because we tend to do so much pushing between chest and shoulder day that our anterior side can become over developed and give you that rounded forward look.  The extra erar delt work can help to prevent shoulder imbalances.  I like to keep rear delt stuff in the higher reps (like 15s) so that I can realy work my type I muscle fibers back there to ensure that they have a great endurace capacity to keep my shoulder up and back through the entire day instead of rounding forward when I get tired.  Plus, they get a lot of heavy stimulation on deadlift work anyway.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 9, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Jul 10, 2004)

I love Play it again Sports !  I picked up a pair of 65# db today for $22 ea . Now if only I can use them ! LOL Maybe db rows, i don't think I could hoist up two of them for db bench or db presses.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 10, 2004)

Is that pretty cheap for DB's?  I have never priced them.  I need to go by the one here, and pick up some plates.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is that pretty cheap for DB's?  I have never priced them.  I need to go by the one here, and pick up some plates.



The ones I priced online were anywhere from .52 to .69 per lb for the hex so I got these for about half price.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No thats not me in the pics ! LOL


Well that's a relief


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 11, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Well that's a relief


Hey Mr. funny guy, when you posting your new stats ?


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> The ones I priced online were anywhere from .52 to .69 per lb for the hex so I got these for about half price.


Buying dumbells per pound,  that just sounds funny.  

I didnt know that exercise was called 'face pulls', but I started doing it a few months ago, standing, like Pfunk. I luv it!!!!

Hope you had a great weekend Gary, the weather here pretty much sucked. (plus I worked) It was just hailing here a little while ago-the hail was bigger than peas! (I didnt know what else to compare it to)


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Buying dumbells per pound,  that just sounds funny.
> 
> I didnt know that exercise was called 'face pulls', but I started doing it a few months ago, standing, like Pfunk. I luv it!!!!
> 
> Hope you had a great weekend Gary, the weather here pretty much sucked. (plus I worked) It was just hailing here a little while ago-the hail was bigger than peas! (I didnt know what else to compare it to)


Hi Sweet Jill ! 

i don't know why they price db's like that. It's not like you can order a 23.5 lb one . Just say a 25 lb db is $x.xx and be done with it ! 

weekend was pretty good except for being 100 + heat index. been working on "Jill" and have to get up at 6 am to do it before it gets too hot/humid.  Hope to shoot the first color coat on the t-tops withing the next week to 10 days  But will be busy this week. Working in the Produce dept while the regular guy is on vacation , which means early days all week and my step daughter is getting married this weekend so will be busy with last minute stuff for that .

Do you work every weekend ?  Seems like it . LOL that would suck !  I only work a saturday every once in awhile and a sunday even less often but it sucks when it happens .  

Maybe you are getting tired of hearing it but ... You are doing great with your eating program and wo's !


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2004)

I never get tired of hearing that Im doing great...Never. You are just the sweetest thing Gary!!!

I do work almost every Sat, and usually every second sun. I dont mind-I get my days of during the week, and the weekends is when I make the most $$$$$$$$! -Im in sales

I bet "Jill"  will look  even more smokin when she gets some color!!!! Have fun planning the wedding too!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

Morning Gary!

Guess what!  I did 95 pounds on bench 3 reps on Sunday, OK 2 1/2 reps, the last one I got a SERIOUS spot.  But that was my last set.  I am happy about it, 120 pounds is coming!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Gary!
> 
> Guess what! I did 95 pounds on bench 3 reps on Sunday, OK 2 1/2 reps, the last one I got a SERIOUS spot. But that was my last set. I am happy about it, 120 pounds is coming!


Alright Babe !     great job !

One step at a time and you'll be doing 120 + sooner than you think !

Do you cook ? LOL


----------



## Paynne (Jul 12, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Mr. funny guy, when you posting your new stats ?



Well, I have two tapes and they give very different results.  What's up with that?  The one from my wife's sewing kit gives larger numbers, and one that came with a set of digital calipers gives smaller numbers.  Since I'm bulking I'll use the one that gives larger numbers, and when cutting I'll use the other one.   




			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Maybe you are getting tired of hearing it but ... You are doing great with your eating program and wo's !



I'll second that.  Been following her journal and Jill should be giving lessons on how to do it.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Do you cook ? LOL




Yup... especially in the bedroom!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 12, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Well, I have two tapes and they give very different results. What's up with that? The one from my wife's sewing kit gives larger numbers, and one that came with a set of digital calipers gives smaller numbers. Since I'm bulking I'll use the one that gives larger numbers, and when cutting I'll use the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paynne , 
I have tapes like that !  I checked them against a steel ruler and one was correct one was off by 1/4 inch or more at 36 inches. 

Yep that Jill is something special !  I know two ladies from edmonton and they are both the best !


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yup... especially in the bedroom!


I knew you'd say that !  LOL   Let's see Cyndi is : Beauiful, sexy, smart , strong, great sense of humor , can cook ( in more ways than one ) HMMMMMMMM  thats damn near the perfect woman  !  Are you rich ? !  LOL  

Doesn't matter, love ya no matter what !  Keep up the good work !


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 12, 2004)

*Legs  July 12, 2004*

*Squats...........Leg Extensions SS*
145 x 10..........125 x 10
185 x 10 .........125 x 10
200 x 10 .........125 x 10
215 x 10 .........125 x 10  An increase 
145 x 20 .........125 x 10

*Leg curls*
70 x 10
85 x 8
95 x 6
105 x 4
70 x 15

*Seated calf raises ..... Standing Calf Raises SS*
5 sets of 20 reps w/150 ... 5 sets of 20 reps w/175


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 12, 2004)

Looks like quite the leg w/o! Can you still walk LOL? Looking great!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looks like quite the leg w/o! Can you still walk LOL? Looking great!


Hey Rock ,

Thanks , but it kind of sucks really but getting better .


----------



## PreMier (Jul 12, 2004)

Why do you think it sucks?  Have you thought of doing fewer reps?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why do you think it sucks? Have you thought of doing fewer reps?


Oh just in a pissy mood i guess , LOL  i went back and checked on some workouts and found this from when I was doing lower reps :
*Squats* 
150 x 10
200 x 8
220 x 6 PR
240 x 4 PR
150 x 15
Mini-goal : To do 100 lbs over body weight x 4 by July 25th 

SO I guess I'm not doing that bad and I will be going back to lower reps w/increasing weight soon


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2004)

wow, great job on the PR!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 13, 2004)

*Chest / bi's  July 13, 2004*

*Bench Press*
155 x 10
210 x 8
230 x 6
250 x 4 *PR*
155 x 15
Got my 250 x 4 with a week to spare !!!   Might of been able to get 5 but didnn't want to wear it . LOL  Will switch to incline bench when i start my cut in 3 weeks.

*Dips*
me  x 10
40 x 9.5
40 x 9
35 x 9
me x 12

*Cable curls*
55 x 10
65 x 8
75 x 6
80 x 4
55 x 15

*incline hammer curls*
20 x 10
25 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 3
20 x 15

*Notes :  *good workout !  was suprised with the 250 x 4 , figured i get 2+2 or 3+1 but got all 4 !!!
Chest was pumped ! And I thought my biceps were going to pop when I finished  the first set of hammer curls !


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2004)

Nice, another PR...keep it up!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

Damn... CONGRATS!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks guys !


----------



## Paynne (Jul 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 250 x 4 *PR*


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 13, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

>


Thank ya ! Thank Ya very much ! LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

Soon G-dubs head will be too big to fit through the garage door!  That means no more training!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Soon G-dubs head will be too big to fit through the garage door! That means no more training!


 I'll just use the overhead door then 
OOps ! Or is that the door you were talking about?!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

Yea, the big door.  
Your head will look like a hot air baloon


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, the big door.
> Your head will look like a hot air baloon


Hopefully I 'll grow into it !


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

Serious thats pretty damn good.  You'll probably bench more than me soon.

Keep bulking.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Serious thats pretty damn good. You'll probably bench more than me soon.
> 
> Keep bulking.


Yeh , I'll catch you  ! Only if you stop working out all together, hows the shoulder ?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

Even if my shoulder wasnt hurt, you probably bench more than me now, congrats.  I feel/look like shit.  Shoulder hurts, and still sick.  Might be 1-6 months till I am back in the gym.  I probably weigh 185-190.. I dont even know.  Thats close to 15lbs from the pic in my gallery 


Ok, im done complaining


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Even if my shoulder wasnt hurt, you probably bench more than me now, congrats. I feel/look like shit. Shoulder hurts, and still sick. Might be 1-6 months till I am back in the gym. I probably weigh 185-190.. I dont even know. Thats close to 15lbs from the pic in my gallery
> 
> 
> Ok, im done complaining


Damn !  I didn't know you were that bad off ! Well, hell... you're young and you will be back in no time and stronger/bigger than ever !


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 14, 2004)

Awesome job Gary! You've passed me now. Keep up the great work!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 14, 2004)

*abs  July 14, 2004*

*Seated crunches*
100 x 20
115 x 15
120 x 10
105 x 20 
105 x 20

*side bends*
3 sets of 20 w/35 lbs ea hand
super set with seated crunches

*Laying knee raises*
20 x 20
25 x 15
30 x 10
30 x 10
15 x 20


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2004)

*Back / tri's  July 15 , 2004*

*W.G. Pullups*
Me x 15, 14, 11, 10 !!!!!
Got 'em done in 4 sets instead of 5 today

*1 arm cable rows*
40 x 10
50 x 8
60 x 6
70 x 4
35 x 15

*barbell shrugs*
235 x 10
265 x 8
285 x 6
305 x 4
215 x 15

*C.G. bench press*
135 x 10
175 x 8
195 x 6
215 x 4
135 x 15

*EZ bar triceps press*
50 x 10
60 x 8
70 x 6
80 x 4
50 x 15

My mood is :


----------



## Paynne (Jul 15, 2004)

Kickin butt my man.  I see you're doing BB shrugs. I just started with them and I like them a lot.  I never liked DB shrugs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Gary.  Just scrolled thru your journal.  Great job!  What's your current weight and approx BF%?  I also checked out your gallery, you look awesome man.  You make me look like the Pillsbury dough boy....  of course I'm one year behind you (almost 49), so maybe I can catch up by next year


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Kickin butt my man. I see you're doing BB shrugs. I just started with them and I like them a lot. I never liked DB shrugs.


thanks man !  I've never done db shrugs before . Just seems like you would need some BIG db's


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Gary. Just scrolled thru your journal. Great job! What's your current weight and approx BF%? I also checked out your gallery, you look awesome man. You make me look like the Pillsbury dough boy.... of course I'm one year behind you (almost 49), so maybe I can catch up by next year


Jersey,
Thanks ! I'm not sure what the current stats are but will do a weigh and measure on the 24th or 25th. That wil be the end of my 12 week bulk . 

Hell yes you could catch me !  Go for it! But I'm not slowing down for ya ! LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Yea, DB shrugs suck.  The ones at my gym only go to 150.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Jersey,

You got a journal here ?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 16, 2004)

hi Gary!!

How are ya Sweetie???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2004)

Nope.... been meaning to start one.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> hi Gary!!
> 
> How are ya Sweetie???


Pretty good, just finished my workout. Damn rain !!!

Jersey, good deal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah, start a journal Jersey!

Gary- when you do BB shrugs do you use straps or not?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Jersey, good deal


Ok, ok, stop twisting my arm.  I'll start a journal already....  Sheesh. You guys are relentless.   

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34063


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, start a journal Jersey!
> 
> Gary- when you do BB shrugs do you use straps or not?


Nope , at least not yet   Only time i use straps is when i do pullups, don't know why I just do.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 16, 2004)

*shoulders / forearms  July 16, 2004*

*Seated press*
105 x 10
145 x 8
165 x 6
175 x 4 *PR*
105 x 15
Another mini goal bites the dust. LOL got the 175 x 4 today!
Tried a one rep w/200 , NOT HAPPENING !!  Got a good negative out of it though, got absolutely nothing on the positive side 

*D.B. lateral lifts*
25 x 10 
30 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 4
20 x 15
I can't beleive that I still have the vascularity in my upper chest and shoiulders with all the weight/fat I've put on in the last 11 weeks ! Even noticed a new one today.

*Low row to neck ( face pulls )*
70 x 10
85 x 8
100 x 6
115 x 4
70 x 15
These were an increase over last time
If you have never tried this exercise I recommend it. My whole upper back just pops out like crazy after these.

*wrist roll ups*
55 lbs x 10 
3 ft of rope
these were an increase

*Reverse wrist rollups*
55 lbs x 10
3 ft of rope
these were an increase

*Notes:* great workout !  Shoulders and forearms were pumped!!1 Wrist rollups are killer! I could hardly write down my journal or pick up my glass of water 1 LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Bigger muscles require more blood flow.  Dont you just want veins all over?  Maybe you should never stop bulking lol


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Maybe you should never stop bulking lol


Nah !  But I will do it again in about 12 weeks, but for 8 weeks instead of 12.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2004)

175 x 4.  Great job Gary.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 16, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> 175 x 4. Great job Gary.


Thanks ! I was kind of happy with it !


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 17, 2004)

Be glad when this afternoon is over , time to go marry off the stepdaughter!  And i mean that in a good way ! LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2004)

Congratulations Gary!  Big day huh?  Thankfully my stepdaughter is only 11.  Not quite ready to marry her off just yet (sometimes it would be a welcome option though).


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 17, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Congratulations Gary! Big day huh? Thankfully my stepdaughter is only 11. Not quite ready to marry her off just yet (sometimes it would be a welcome option though).


Thanks Jersey !  You have a few more years before you have to worry about such things , but there is still plenty to worry about before that .

Well, thats done !  One more kid to marry off  and all 3 will be married. Not really pushing him though.  He is in no position to be getting married anyway. Too young , too in debt, too immature. But I love him to death !


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 19, 2004)

Congrats on the wedding!  Did you have a good time??


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Congrats on the wedding! Did you have a good time??


Thanks Cyndi, 
it went well and was over quick which was good.  too many ex-this and ex-that to make it real enjoyable .


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2004)

*Chest and bi's  July 19 , 2004*

*Last chest/bi wo for this bulk !*

*Bench press*
155x 10
215 x 8
235 x 6
255 x 6 *PR*
155 x 15​Sets 2 thru 4 were an increase​Set 4 when i hit 4 it felt good so kept going . Had to use a little body english to get the last 6 inches though​​*Dips*​Me x 10​40 x 9​40 x 7​36 x 8​me x 10​Weight was down on these. I'm blaming the increase on bench for the reduction on thses . LOL​​*Cable curls*​55 x 10​65 x 8​75 x 6​80 x 4​55 x 15​​*Incline hammer curls*​25 x 10​30 x 8​35 x6​40 x 4​20 x 15​​*Notes: *Last week of the Bulk !  Trying to get some PR's before going on the cut.​


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2004)

Damn Gary.  You went from a bench PR of 250 X 4, to 255 x 6.  Now that's kickin' some serious tail!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Cyndi,
> it went well and was over quick which was good.  too many ex-this and ex-that to make it real enjoyable .




Yup I hear ya on that EX thingie!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 19, 2004)

Holy crap man! Awesome bench. That really just shot up! I am very impressed.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn Gary. You went from a bench PR of 250 X 4, to 255 x 6. Now that's kickin' some serious tail!


JD,
Thanks, appreciate it .  Figured I better go for it cause the PR's might be few and far between when I go back  to a cut.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Holy crap man! Awesome bench. That really just shot up! I am very impressed.


thanks Rock, 
I just went back and checked on 2-22 I was doing 205 x 6 so 50 pounds in 5 months. Hmmmm doesn't sound that great or is it ? I don't know. Doesn't really matter I guessthe results are the important thing and if I could get the same results with less weight that would be fine too    But it is cool (and good for the ego) to post the BIG #'s


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 19, 2004)

50 lbs in 5 months *PLUS* 6 freaking *reps*. That is really damn good!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> 50 lbs in 5 months *PLUS* 6 freaking *reps*. That is really damn good!!!


 OK    Thanks Bud !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2004)

50 lbs in 5 months is absolutely fantastic man.  Imagine if you could keep that pace up.  A year from now you'll be at 355 x 6!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> 50 lbs in 5 months is absolutely fantastic man. Imagine if you could keep that pace up. A year from now you'll be at 355 x 6!!!


Good point JD!  Never looked at it like that .


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2004)

*Abs  July 20, 2004*

*Seated cable crunches*
5 set of 20 reps w/110 lbs

*Side bends*
3 sets of 20 reps w/35 lbs each hand
supersetted in with crunches

*Laying knee raises*
20 x 20
25 x 15
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 21, 2004)

*Back / tri's   July 21, 2004*

*W.G. Pullups*
50 reps

*1 arm cable pulls*
40 x 10
50 x 8
60 x 6
70 x 4
35 x 15

*Barbell shrugs*
235 x 10
270 x 8
290 x 6
315 x 4 *PR*
215 x 15
Sets 2 thru 4 were an increase

*C.G. Bench Press*
135 x 10
185 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 4 *PR*
135 x 15
Sets 2 thru 4 were an increase

*EZ bar Triceps Press*
 Didn't do these. Got started late and ran out of time 

*Notes:*  Tomorrow I do legs , looking for at least one PR in tomorrow's wo. Only 3 more wo's Then it's a week off and then start a cut to lose some of the fat that has accumulated around the waist/lower back over the last 12 weeks.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 21, 2004)

was that 50 straight reps on the pull ups?

way to go on the PRs!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> was that 50 straight reps on the pull ups?
> 
> way to go on the PRs!!


Nah ! More like 16, 14, 10 and 10.

Thanks Patrick!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Congrats on the PR's!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2004)

Good job on knocking out those PR's Gary.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Hun!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2004)

You just reminded me that I have to do abbies, that always seems to happen when I come to your journal. Darn I hate doing abs.... Great PR's by the way!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 21, 2004)

*PreMeir - JD -  *Thanks guys !   If it wasn't for the fact this is it for this bulk I might just catch Pre on a couple of lifts but I don't think I'll be catching JD at all ! 

*Cyndi -  *Hi Hun !!  

*Jill - *Thanks!  Hope you have a great ab wo ?  Are you going to work that at the gym or at home ?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Not to brag or anything.. but how would you catch me and not JD?  From the numbers, you would hit him first on almost all except maybe bench


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 21, 2004)

Gary...what workout are you following?  Just curious.

Hola!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Not to brag or anything.. but how would you catch me and not JD? From the numbers, you would hit him first on almost all except maybe bench


LOL , I wondered if you 'd  see that !    Just giving ya crap    So how the hell are ya anyway ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 21, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Gary...what workout are you following? Just curious.
> 
> Hola!!!


Hi Jodie !!!!!!!!  

Long time no post !  i miss ya ! 

I am following the "make it up as I go along " workout.    Would you like to be a groupie ?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Sick as a dog still.  Shoulder is doing well though   Thanks for asking.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I am following the "make it up as I go along " workout.    Would you like to be a groupie ?



Given your results it's probably something I should look into.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Given your results it's probably something I should look into.


Paynne , Thanks !  Any others ?


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 22, 2004)

just one question    do you have to workout to be a groupie??????


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

*Legs  July 22, 2004*

*Jodie, Reading your leg workout reminded me I had set a goal of squating 100 lbs over my bodyweight before this bulk was over.  Thanks for the reminder and the inspiration  *

*Squats*
180 x 10
230 x 8
280 x 6
*300 x 4 PR *
180 x 15
All sets were an increase .  After doing set #4 which basically made my goal I was up in the air about whether to do another set with 280 or try an even 300. The 300 won out . First rep was scary and a little shy on depth but the next three were good ones ( at least for me , slightly past parallel )

*Leg extensions*
125 x 10
135 x 8
150 x 6
165 x 4 *PR*
125 x 15

*Leg curls*
70 x 10
90 x 8
100 x 6
110 x 4
70 x 15

*Seated calf raises*
150 x 20
170 x 15
190 x 10
170 x 15
150 x 20

*Standing calf raises*
175 x 20
190 x 15
205 x 10
190 x 15
175 x 20

*Notes:*  No super sets today . wanted all my energy for squats today cos I wanted to reach my goal. I didn't know I could breath that heavy !!! LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

Mike51 said:
			
		

> just one question  do you have to workout to be a groupie??????


Yes !  Otherwise you can only be an Honorary Groupie !


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 22, 2004)

nope if there's gonna be rules   then I aint gonna do it


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

Mike51 said:
			
		

> nope if there's gonna be rules  then I aint gonna do it


Oh Ok , you can be a groupie !


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Gary!  Just stopping in to say Hi and see how you have been! your avatar is looking GREEEATTT!!! 

EXCELLENT work on the squat PR!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!  Just stopping in to say Hi and see how you have been! your avatar is looking GREEEATTT!!!
> 
> EXCELLENT work on the squat PR!!!!


Hi Stranger  

Thanks !  Come back when you can stay longer   and come back often .


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice new avatar Gary, looking good


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Jenny  

Thanks for the compliment and for stopping by!  Don't be a stranger


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2004)

Your new avi is super *HOT*!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Your new avi is super *HOT*!


Thanks Jill ! 
Have great weekend !


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 23, 2004)

GW ... I had no idea how fit you were ... nice work my friend


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> GW ... I had no idea how fit you were ... nice work my friend


NT ,

Thanks ! I guess I'm doing ok for someone who has some age to him . LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm getting there as well ... this year I'll be 2 years from the magical 40


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm getting there as well ... this year I'll be 2 years from the magical 40


Well you are aging well then, you don't look that old.  Must be the cold canadian winters .


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2004)

*Shoulders / forearms  July 23 , 2004*

*Seated press*
105 x 10
145 x 8
165 x 6
180 x 2+2
105 x 15

*D.b. lateral lifts*
25 x 10 
30 x 8
35 x 6
40 x 4
20 x 15

*Low row to the neck*
70 x 10
85 x 8
100 x 6
115 x 4
70 x 15

*Wrist roll ups*
55 x 10
3ft of rope

*Reverse wrist roll ups*
55 x 10
3 ft of rope

*Notes:  *Well this was the last workout for this bulk! YEAH !!!! Taking a week off and then starting an 8 week cut and a new journal . 

This weekend will take a final weigh/measure/evaluation and post the results.
Thanks for the help and support over the past 12 weeks  !


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 24, 2004)

Well just did the weigh and measure.  Up to 190 lbs !!!!!  

Thats 21 lbs for 12 weeks. I haven't done the math yet but just at a glance it looks like the fat gain outweighed the muscle gain this past 3 weeks !  Oh well the upcoming cut will tell the story I guess.

Will do the math later and post the final results of my first bulk.  Now it's off to town and some shopping w/the wife and a movie 1 Gotta see Halle Berry in her cat suit !!!!! MEOWWW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paynne (Jul 24, 2004)

Great job on the gains!  Weren't you doing about 2,900 cals a day?

The reviews I saw about Catwoman were bad, but heck if Halle Berry is in it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2004)

Even if the fat gain was more then the muscle gain, judging by your avi, it was a very successful bulk.  Good job GW!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2004)

Looks like a sucessful bulk my man.  You out weigh me now.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks guys ! 

Here's the official tally .
..........4 -17-04.....*5-29-04.....6-12-04....7-3-04.??????.7-24-04*
Bf % change???..???*+.5%???+ .25%....... + 0 % ??????. + .5%*
weight - .....169 .......*176........* *180 ........ 185 ?????????. 190*
lbs fat - ......8.5 ........*10* .........*10.6 ...... 11 ?????????.. 12*
LBM - .........161 .......*166* .........*169 ..... 174 ?????????. 178*

chest - ......42 .........*43* ...........*44.........44.5 ?????????. 44.75*
bi's - .......15 1/8.. ..*15 1/4.......* *15 3/8....15.75 ??????.. 15.75*
forearm - .13 5/8 ......*13 5/8......* *13 . 75....14 ??????.. 14*
neck - .......15.5...... *15 5/8......* *15.75.......15.75 ??????. 16*
waist - .......31.5....... *33.5 .........33.5.......34 ?????????. 35*
thigh -........ 23....... *23 3/8.......* *24.........24 1/8 lol ???.. 24.5*
calf - ..........15 .........*15...........* *15.........15 ????????????. 15

*Notes:

*1*. 21 lbs gained in 12 weeks

*2. *3.5 to 4 lbs of that was fat and 17 lbs was lets say ???other??? ( lbm and water ?)

*3. *Happy with most the size gains. Was hoping for 16??? on bi???s and at least something on calves LOL. Not happy with the +3.5 ???gain on the waist but I guess that???s part of it and I can get rid of it .

Hit several *PR???s :

*Squats - 300 x 4

Bench - 255 x 6

C.g bench - 225 x 4

Seated Press - 175 x 4

Barbell shrugs - 315 x 4

Leg extensions - 165 x 4

Leg curls - 110 x 3

W.g. pulldowns - 180 x 4

Low pulley rows - 235 x 4

Triceps press downs - 100 x 4

*Summation :* Overall I was happy and surprised. It was the first time I had tried this. Liked it enough that I will do it again ( in about 10 weeks or so ) . Want to do a short ( 8 week ) cut first .

Am taking the next week off and working up my diet for the cut and changing my workout a bit here and there.

Once again thanks for the help and  encouragement.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Great job on the gains! Weren't you doing about 2,900 cals a day?
> 
> The reviews I saw about Catwoman were bad, but heck if Halle Berry is in it


Paynne,
i missed this one . I 'd say I was closer to 3800 -4000 cals a day at the end. If i did the math right its like 3600 just for maintenance at the weight I ended up at .

Wasn't feeling good so skipped Catwoman and watched Bourne Supremacy instead. Good movie though. But I will see Halle soon !


----------



## atherjen (Jul 26, 2004)

WAY TO GO GARY!!!!!!!!!!    That is phenominal gains!!! Very proud of you, as you should be of yourself!!


----------



## jfrance (Jul 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *2. *3.5 to 4 lbs of that was fat and 17 lbs was lets say ???other??? ( lbm and water ?)
> 
> *3. *Happy with most the size gains. Was hoping for 16??? on bi???s and at least something on calves LOL. Not happy with the +3.5 ???gain on the waist but I guess that???s part of it and I can get rid of it .




Congrats!   I really wouldn't worry about the 3.5".   It sounds like you are keeping the body fat well under control.   Isn't that really more important than if your waist is a little bigger.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> WAY TO GO GARY!!!!!!!!!!    That is phenominal gains!!! Very proud of you, as you should be of yourself!!


Thanks Jen !


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> Congrats! I really wouldn't worry about the 3.5". It sounds like you are keeping the body fat well under control. Isn't that really more important than if your waist is a little bigger.


Jamie,
Thanks for stopping in!  You are right except it seems that almost all of the 3.5 - 4 lbs went straight to my waist and lower back. LOL  But no real problem, I will get rid of it on schedule! 
Thanks again !


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice.


Thanks Pre !  Hows it hanging ?  Are ya feeling any better yet ?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Starting to get a bit better.  I give it one more week untill I start back as a total N3W B


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Starting to get a bit better. I give it one more week untill I start back as a total N3W B


Hey noobies make great gains no matter what they do sometimes so who knows what youmight do ! LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

LOL..  The only thing I think I will have on my side is my experience.  I know a lot more now than when I was a newbie.  I dont think I will make newbie gains though.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> LOL.. The only thing I think I will have on my side is my experience. I know a lot more now than when I was a newbie. I dont think I will make newbie gains though.


Experience and muscle memory and you will be back on top in no time. It took me a long time to get where i am cos my muscle has a short memory.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2004)

At the bottom of your sig.... is that a Plymouth Roadrunner with a 426 hemi?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

What if mine has a short memory too!?!?  And you seem to be progressing very well


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> At the bottom of your sig.... is that a Plymouth Roadrunner with a 426 hemi?


Close , it's a 440 6-pack with a pistol grip 4 speed and a dana rearend , 4:10 gears .  LOL  I had a 70 Roadrunner, Plum crazy that was set up like that. I miss that car !  But a guy in Milwaukee wanted it REAL bad ! $$$$$$$$$


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What if mine has a short memory too!?!? And you seem to be progressing very well


Well it will just take a little longer like it did for me . But seriuosly , you're a young studly kind of guy so you will be king of the gym again in  no time


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2004)

You are truly Mr. Mopar 

My first car was a Plymouth Satellite sedan with a lowly 318, two barrel carb.  Surprisingly, it had quite a bit of power.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You are truly Mr. Mopar
> 
> My first car was a Plymouth Satellite sedan with a lowly 318, two barrel carb. Surprisingly, it had quite a bit of power.


The first car I ever bought was a 73 dodge Charger , brand new off the lot . Been a mopar freak ever since. Have you checked out my website ?  
http://www.nothingbutmopars.com


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2004)

Sweet!  Boy that '68 Sport Satellite sure brings back memories.  My was a '68 also.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 27, 2004)

All this car talk is BORING!!     

How are you today Gary???


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 27, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> All this car talk is BORING!!
> 
> How are you today Gary???


Hi Cyndi  

What would you like to talk about? 

I'm good and I'd say you are full of mischief today


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 27, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Sweet! Boy that '68 Sport Satellite sure brings back memories. My was a '68 also.


Mopar to ya !


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2004)

Posted this in the training forum also but thought I'd put it here too just in case.

I know these have probably been asked before but not by me  , so there  .

Getting ready to start a new training cycle Sunday. Have a few questions in re: P/RR/S.

What exercise(s) can i sub for Leg Press ? I train at home and no leg press machine. Also seated leg curl/lying leg curl hyprextended, what can i sub ?

If the db's I have aren't heavy enough do I do barbell version instead or a different exercise with db's.

I saw nothing mentioned about abs / calves. Where do they fit in ? Do you do them in a P/RR/S fashion?

I have the following equipment available to me:
Oly bar and plenty of weight
Adjustable benches w/ preacher curl/leg work attachment
Db's to 50 lbs and a set of 65's
Ez curl bar
Seated calf machine
dipping bars
Smith machine w/high&low cable/chin bar
Cage w/high cables

Thanks for the input !!
Gary


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry cant help you on the questions  But i can tell you that your  avi 'once again' is hot hot hot. Everytime i see it I have to take a "double take"! I just cant believe how great you look! You have the body of a person 1/2 your age!

Oh, i am having a 'brownie batter' blizard from DQ on my b-day next week.  I just had to tell you cause we always talk about DQ from some reason-Havent had anything from there in a year! I see the comericals when im doing cardio, torture!!!

Have a fantastic day!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

I posted stuff in your OTHER thread.. about P/RR/S


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Sorry cant help you on the questions  But i can tell you that your avi 'once again' is hot hot hot. Everytime i see it I have to take a "double take"! I just cant believe how great you look! You have the body of a person 1/2 your age!
> 
> Oh, i am having a 'brownie batter' blizard from DQ on my b-day next week.  I just had to tell you cause we always talk about DQ from some reason-Havent had anything from there in a year! I see the comericals when im doing cardio, torture!!!
> 
> Have a fantastic day!!!


Thanks Jill you are sooooo incredibky sweet !  I hope the guy half my age doesn't miss his body and want it back ! 
Yeah I only make it ot DQ a couple of times a year myself. I am keeping my eyes peeled for when your B-day comes . 

xoxoxox


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I posted stuff in your OTHER thread.. about P/RR/S


Thanks Cyndi ! You are great !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yeah I only make it ot DQ a couple of times a year myself.


I haven't had ice cream in almost a year.  I was proud of my willpower, since my kids eat ice cream on a daily basis.  Alas, the recent allure of Mister Softee proved too great.  I had a soft serve a couple of weeks ago, and have had three since!  Damn guy drives by my house every night.  Oh well.  Summer will be over soon  .


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I haven't had ice cream in almost a year. I was proud of my willpower, since my kids eat ice cream on a daily basis. Alas, the recent allure of Mister Softee proved too great. I had a soft serve a couple of weeks ago, and have had three since! Damn guy drives by my house every night. Oh well. Summer will be over soon  .


I know what ya mean.  I was on a banana split kick for a couple of weeks during my bulk but now the urge is gone !


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Im gonna post this here... since I dont care to get flamed by prrs junkies.  

Why do you want to do this?  You seem quite knowledgable, have you thought of creating your own routine again?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im gonna post this here... since I dont care to get flamed by prrs junkies.
> 
> Why do you want to do this? You seem quite knowledgable, have you thought of creating your own routine again?


PreMeir,

Thought I'd try it just to see what it is all about. I have been doing the same type of wo for the past year and a half .  If I get started on it and i see nothing happening after the first 3 weeks I will go back to my old familiar. 

I don't remember , have you tried it and it didn't work for you ? What exactly do you have against it ? Pm me so you don't catch hell   I am interested in your opinion.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

> Why do you want to do this? You seem quite knowledgable, have you thought of creating your own routine again?



 I'm not going to touch that one


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'm not going to touch that one


OK Patrick, 
Now i'm real curious.  What gives ?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

Nothing, I am not touching that statment.  I too don;t want to be flamed.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

I'll post it in here.  Just not a thread with the prrs banner on it 

I just think that the program is over hyped.  Thats all.  I dont need to try it, and never will.  Like I said, if you've been doing the same routine, switch it up.  You are the creator.  There are a million different routines, I just dont see why so many people follow GP's.  Maybe its because they arent educated enough to find something that works for them


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2004)

Ok guys.

Thanks for your confidence in my abilities ! 
But seriuosly I will try it for at least one 3 week period and see how it goes and if i don't like what I am seeing (or not seeing) i will definetly change ! 

Thanks guys !


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

> I just think that the program is over hyped. Thats all. I dont need to try it, and never will. Like I said, if you've been doing the same routine, switch it up. You are the creator. There are a million different routines, I just dont see why so many people follow GP's. Maybe its because they arent educated enough to find something that works for them



Ouch, didn;t want to go there but yeah I agree.  You can write a program tailored to yourself and see great results.  The real reason that most people see results on the program is because it is just something "different" then what they are already doing IMO.  Essentialy no matter what you do you will see results, provided you change your stimulus on a regular basis.  Also, as far as bodybuilding training goes (hypertrophy) you can train like a complete jackass and it wont make much difference as long as you are eating properly.  Strength/power training is a little more thought out and intricate.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ok guys.
> 
> Thanks for your confidence in my abilities !
> But seriuosly I will try it for at least one 3 week period and see how it goes and if i don't like what I am seeing (or not seeing) i will definetly change !
> ...




If you are going to do anything give it 6 weeks min.  3 weeks is only one time through the cycle.  got go through at least twice to pass judgement.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks again guys !  Appreciate your opinions for sure .


----------



## Jill (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for the smilie!!  Have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thanks for the smilie!!  Have a fabulous weekend!


You too !


----------

